# whats your top 10 must haves from mac?



## mel0622 (Feb 12, 2006)

someone else posted this in a 'i love mac' myspace group.

but...i wanna know what everyone else thinks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mine are:

fix+
217 brush
beige-ing s/s
187 brush
any blush creme!
miss bunny tlc
shroom e/s
espresso e/s for my brows
romanced l/s
subculture l/l

it was hard to pick cuz i love ALL my mac!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 12, 2006)

i guess mine would be as follows

fix +
109 brush
petticoat
vanilla pigment
sauve mauve l/g
bright fuschia pigment
kelly green pigment
mixing medium
lila crush
blacktrack fluidline


----------



## sushiiflower (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine would be:

Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC40
Stippling Brush 187
Blending Brush 222
Mocha Blush
Carbon Eyeshadow
Era Eyeshadow
Vanilla Eyeshadow
Pro Eye Makeup Remover
Teddy Eye Kohl
Sushiflower Eyeshadow


----------



## bocagirl (Feb 12, 2006)

1.  Fix +
2.  187
3.  219
4.  217
5.  Blitz & Glitz Fluidline
6.  Shroom
7.  Vanilla pigment
8.  Golden Olive pigment
9.  Violet Pigment
10. Beaux Lipglass


----------



## anuy (Feb 12, 2006)

studio fix
174 brush
prism blush
187 brush
charcoal brown e/s
266 brush
blacktrack fluidline
studio moisture cream
goldbit e/s
224 brush


----------



## user2 (Feb 12, 2006)

1. 187 Brush
2. 190 Brush
3. 219 Brush
4. Mascara X
5. any MSF
6. any Pearlizer
7. Mixing Medium
8. Amber Lights e/s
9. Vanilla Pigment
10. Fuchsia Pigment


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 12, 2006)

oooooo...this is HARD!

I can list 10, but in no certain order:

224 brush
Stubborn Brown Powerpoint
Goldenaire Pigment
All Girl Pigment
Shimpagne MSF
Swish E/S
High Strung L/S
Pink Clash L/G
Grape Pigment
Dusk L/G


----------



## User20 (Feb 12, 2006)

Not in any specific order:

- 187 Brush (I think I should anme it I love it so much lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Brassy Fluidliner
- Goldmine eyeshadow
- Salsabelle CCB (*sniff* it's almost finish)
- 239 Brush
- Coco Pigment (why must I love LE items!)
- Vanilla Pigment
- C-Thru l/g
- Pearl CCB
- Rosemary & Thyme Kohl


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 12, 2006)

this is going to sound like a stupid question. but what is fix+
i know mac has it but i dont know exactley what it does. something about setting powder?


----------



## mymymai (Feb 12, 2006)

1.  Charcoal Brown e/s
2.  Nylon e/s
3.  White Frost e/s
4.  Eden Rocks l/s
5.  Nico l/g
6.  208 Brush
7.  252 Brush
8.  Cream O' Spice l/liner
9.  187 Brush
10.  Stereo Rose MSF


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 13, 2006)

Not in any order:
- Stereo Rose msf
- So Ceylon msf
- Greensmoke e/s
- Lustreleaf e/s
- Shale e/s
- Trax e/s
- Idol Eyes e/s
- Retrospeck e/s
- Honesty e/s
- Sumptous Olive e/s

Can you tell I like lustres? lol


----------



## afterglow (Feb 13, 2006)

In no particular order:
- bronze e/s
- studio fix
- studio finish concealer
- #208
- #228
- sophisto l/s
- dollymix blush
- knight divine e/s
- #182 kabuki
- beige-ing s/s


----------



## ette (Feb 13, 2006)

187 Brush
C-Thru Lipglass
SPF 35 Concealer
Petticoat MSF
Shimmerene Glitter Cream
Bronze Eyeshadow
Clear Brow Set
Blacktrack Fluidline
209 Brush
Clear Lip Conditioner


----------



## glamella (Feb 13, 2006)

1 Porcelain Pink MSF
2 Tan pigment
3 Coco pigment
4 any Viva Glam lipstick
5 any veluxe pearl shadow
6 Soar lipliner
7 Blacktrach fluidliner
8 Shade Fluidliner
9 the dome eye blending brush
10 Dipdown fluifliner


----------



## addicted2mac (Feb 13, 2006)

ooh this should be fun but hard lol.

1. first on my list-no doubt baby-eyebrow crayon in lingering. it's gotta be the BEST!
2. studio fix in nc42
3. fix+
4. prep n prime eye in medium
5. siss l/s
6. chai l/g
7. black tied e/s -it's a staple!
8. 224!!!
9. brown down e/s
10. vanilla e/s


----------



## exballerina (Feb 13, 2006)

1. #136 
2. Shimpagne MSF
3. Uncommon Blushcreme
4. Blankety L/S
5. Subculture L/L
6. Underage L/G
7. Blacktrack
8. Refined Golden
9. Sunday Best E/S
10. #180


----------



## litlaur (Feb 13, 2006)

- Blacktrack fluidline
- Concrete e/s
- 266
- 239
- Studio Fix
- Honeylove l/s
- Shimpagne msf
- 187
- Retrospeck e/s
- Instant Gold l/g


----------



## channierose (Feb 13, 2006)

1.  stilife paint
2.  rayothon l/g
3.  msf's!!  any and all.
4.  vanilla pigment
5.  strobe cream
6.  pearlette pearlizer
7.  magenta l/l
8.  flash of flesh l/g
9.  durashell plw
10.  madame b l/s


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 13, 2006)

Courting rose lipglass
Satin Taupe e/s
Buried Treasure Powerpoint
Plumage e/s
Electra e/s
Sweetie Lipstick
Margin blush
any MSF
Show Coral chromeglass
Girl Next Door l/s


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 13, 2006)

--Vanilla, Wedge, and Expresso shadows for prime look
--Refined Golden and Tenderling
--109, 263 brushes
--Whirl and Flash of Flesh
--Deckchair pigment


----------



## lindsay (Feb 13, 2006)

prep + prime skin
pro eye makeup remover
studio fix
naked you MSF
black tied e/s
nylon e/s
slicked pink lipgelee
blitz & glitz f/l
219 
224


this was way too hard to narrow my favorites down to ten....


----------



## valley (Feb 13, 2006)

-swish
-vanilla/coco/deckchair pigment
-pp msf
-lubelu lipgelee
-bare canvas paint
-shimmersand s/s
-and my primpin/golden kitty blush duo


----------



## angela (Feb 13, 2006)

ooh fun fun.. mine are (in no particular order):

1. fix+spray
2. fawntastic ccb
3. blacktrack fluidline
4. 266 brush
5. 209 brush
6. mohogany l/l
7. verve l/s
8. so ceylon msf
9. 187 brush
10. miss bunny tlc


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 13, 2006)

1) Blacktrack f/l
2) Petticoat msf
3) Slip pink/ goregous gold/ sumptious olive e/s
4) Bare canvas/ chartu paint
5) Hug Me l/s
6) 224 blending brush
7) 219 crease brush
8) tlc mon cherry
9) Golden olive/ old gold pig
10) Matt Blush Coppertone


----------



## ShadowyLady (Feb 13, 2006)

1. StudioFix NC30
2. Phone Number eye kohl
3. Blushbaby sheertone blush
4. Blankety lipstick
5. Plink! lipstick
6. Fix+
7. Zoomlash mascara in Zoomblack
8. MV1 & MV2 fragrances
9. Microfine Refinisher
10. Nightfall & Dark Angel nail lacquers


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 13, 2006)

hmm


1.  Prep and Prime Skin
2.  Microfine Refinisher
3.  Engraved Powerpoint
4.  Pink Clash l/g
5.  High Tea l/s
6.  StudioFix in NC35
7.  Club e/s OR Green Brown pigment
8.  Carbon e/s OR Black Tied e/s
9.  Flirty Number e/s OR Moth Brown e/s
10. Lip Conditioner in SPF 15


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Feb 13, 2006)

love nectar
naked lunch
deckchair
mulch
petticoat
black tied
187 brush
all that glitters
luxuriate
hug me
262 brush

oh i did 11. so shoot me.


----------



## Leslie_B (Feb 13, 2006)

Finally, a number I may actually be able to do!

1. Blacktrack Fluidline
2. Moisturecover concealer
3. Moistureblend foundation
4. Tempting Tillie TLC
5. VGV l/s
6.Up the Amp l/s
7.VGII l/s
8. Shimpagne MSF
9.Zoomlash
10. 219 brush!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie_B (Feb 13, 2006)

Finally, a number I may actually be able to do!

1. Blacktrack Fluidline
2. Moisturecover concealer
3. Moistureblend foundation
4. Tempting Tillie TLC
5. VGV l/s
6.Up the Amp l/s
7.VGII l/s
8. Shimpagne MSF
9.Zoomlash
10. 219 brush!!!!!!

phew!


----------



## TechnoKitty (Feb 13, 2006)

1. Stilife paint
2. Shroom e/s
3. Satin Taupe
4. Sable or Aria, cant decide
5. Mothbrown
6. Vibe l/s
7. Sharp Beige l/s
8. Spirited l/g
9. Sunbasque blush
10. Dig it Eye kohl


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 13, 2006)

I am surprised that only two people listed this as a must: Bare Canvas paint.

1. Bare Canvas paint w/ a #252 brush
2. Shroom e/s
3. Porcelain Pink MSF
4. #187 named Flower (from Bambi) or Feather Dust Her brush from Flirt
5. Cranberry e/s
6. Ornamental lusterglass
7. Brown Down e/s
8. #213 brush
9. Smoldering e/l
10. Blot Powder in medium


----------



## lara (Feb 13, 2006)

01. Flammable paint, just because it's so unique.
02. Shroom, the adaptable base of champions.
03. Blot Powder, because once it's on, it ain't budging.
04. Swish, because it never fails to look bright and perky on me.
05. Russian Red lipstick, my first MAC buy and the thing I wear nearly every day.
06. Fuchsia Perfect Cream Colour Base, my favourite blush.
07. Nehru eyeshadow - matte but with slip, sheer but buildable, striking yet adaptable.
08. Expensive Pink eyeshadow - when you only have five minutes 'til the train arrives and you drank far too many pints the night before, Expensive Pink is your best friend!
09. Bombshell lipstick, because a girl just needs a porny pink lippie in her purse.
10. Pink Poodle lipglass, because even though it doesn't last and is completely impractical in every way, I love it to death.

The end!


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 13, 2006)

-blacktrack fluidline
-187 brush
-266 brush
-stereo rose MSF
-moistureblend foundation compact
-rye eyeshadow
-black tied eyeshadow
-pervette lipstick
-uberpeach chromeglass
-zoomblack mascara


----------



## kradge79 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow this is difficult!

1. 217 brush
2. 224 brush
3. Coquettish Clarice TLC
4. Engraved Powerpoint
5. Naked Lunch e/s
6. Phloof! e/s
7. Sweetie l/s
8. Well Dressed blush
9. VGV l/g
10. Damzel l/s


----------



## karen (Feb 13, 2006)

Hrm. I feel like I should wait on this, since I'm getting so many new things this week; but based on NOW, RIGHT THIS SECOND:

1. Studio Tech NC25 (I can't believe I almost didn't buy this based on reviews I've read!)
2. PowerSurge Eye Kohl
3. Amber Lights e/s
4. Slip Pink e/s
5. Strut brow pencil
6. Jubilee l/s
7. Coquettish Clarice lip stuff
8. Fine China l/g
9. Soba e/s
10.Teddy Eye Kohl


----------



## MACmermaid (Feb 13, 2006)

oooh fun for a boring morning at work!
1. bronze e/s
2. shroom e/s
3. blot powder
4. select cover-up (as e/s base, still like it better than paints and UD PP)
5. smolder eye kohl
6. humid e/s
7.  all that glitters e/s
8.  cheek blush
9.  VGV l/g
10. spice l/l


----------



## Padmita (Feb 13, 2006)

Deckchair pigment
224 brush
Petticoat MSF
Moonstone l/g
Prrr l/g
Surreal e/s
Teal pigment
Vanilla pigment
Swish e/s
Plumage e/s


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Feb 13, 2006)

1. Expensive Pink e/s
2. Beige-ing s/s
3. Stilife paint
4. La Di Bra l/s
5. Nymphette l/g
6. Swish e/s
7. Gold Deposit msf
8. Margin blush
9. Petticoat msf
10. Amber Lights e/s


----------



## mima (Feb 13, 2006)

-paint (canton candy or bamboom or untitled)
-amber lights e/s
-cranberry e/s
-freshwater e/s or deep truth e/s or contrast e/s
-sheertone shimmer powder blush (ambering rose or plum foolery) or variety blush
-blushcreme (laidback or or posey)
-187 brush
-plum perfect TLC
-lipglass (pop mode or oh baby or sunny boy)
-lustreglass (spring bean or palatial)

wow, i hit 10 very quickly


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 13, 2006)

wow.. I really have to try fix+. I've been researching this for many weeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the topic.. my top10 are..
239 brush
129 brush
Petticoat msf
Chai l/g
glosspitality lipgelee
duwy jube lipgelee
lu-be-lu lipgelee
jellybabe lipgelee
engraved powerpoint
any blushcremes


----------



## fabbyabby (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't do without: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. #182
2. #144(very old)
3. VGI
4. Fanplastico l/l
5. Stereo Rose MSF
6. #224
7. Select SPF Foundation
8. Blot powder
9. Juxt e/s
10. Blacktrax


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 13, 2006)

1. Pink Opal pigment
2. Violet pigment
3. Plum Foolery blush
4. Hush CCB
5. Rosemary and Thyme e/l
6. Cranberry e/s
7. Parfait Amour e/s
8. VGV l/g
9. Sophisto l/s
10. Morning Glory lustreglass


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Feb 13, 2006)

shroom e/s
sunday best e/s
sumptious olive e/s
blitz & glitz f/l
stilife paint
miss bunny TLC
petticoat MSF
fix+ 
#187
#239


----------



## khadijah (Feb 13, 2006)

1. Studio Fix + spray
2. Blot Powder
3. Blacktrack Fluidline
4. Frostlite Fluidline
5. Stubborn Brown Powerpoint
6. Era eyeshadow
7. Jest eyeshadow
8. Carbon eyeshadow
9. Hug Me lipstick
10. C-Thru lipglass


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 13, 2006)

#213 e/s brush( a totally HG)
Tan/Vanilla/Coco/Chocolate Brown/Kelly Green piggies
Romp e/s
Peaches Sheertone Blush
Pink Lemonade Lipglass
Bare Canvas Paint


----------



## DaisyDee (Feb 13, 2006)

In no particular order:

Viva Glam V lipglass
Twig lipstick
Coquettish Clarice tinted balm
Blot Powder in Medium/Dark
Well-Dressed Blush
Ricepaper e/s
Eye Kohl in Taupe
Jest e/s
Mascara X 
Patina e/s


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 13, 2006)

In no particular order...

1) Select Moisturecover concealer
2) Vanilla pigment
3) Bare Canvas paint
4) Naked You MSF (prior to Lingerie So Ceylon)
5) Bare Venus l/s 
6) Test Pattern l/l
7) Showstopper e/s for brows
8 ) 242 SH brush
9) Summerfete TLC
10) Mad Cap l/g


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 13, 2006)

eeep this is tough.  OK in no particular order.

-187 brush
-Posey blushcreme
-224 brush
-Blitz n Glitz fluidline
-Peacocky Glitter liner
-Teal pigment
-Strawberry Blonde lipstick
-Stereo Rose MSF
-Phloof eyeshadow
-Minted Kohl


----------



## vicuna1 (Feb 13, 2006)

My "I Will Absolutely Croak When/If These Are Gone!" list
1. 180 brush- perfection for minerals
2. Trax
3. Satin Taupe
4. New York Apple
5. Rich Ground Fluidline
6. Shade Fluidline
7. Rose Pigment
8. Mystery
9. Blue Absinthe (I have a backup, too; the only shadow that I've felt the need to do this for)
10. Expensive Pink

Reviewing the list, I can see it is because all these items are extremely versatile for dressing up or dressing down and/or pulling double duty as shadow, liner, or crease color. Or in the case of the Fluidlines, I've used them as base colors for other shadows or just plain on the lid as the shadow. Rose is eye, lip and cheek color.


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 13, 2006)

My top ten are products I use the most. In no particular order:

1. Medium Blot Powder 
2. Mulch e/s
3. C-thru l/g
4. Patina e/s
5. 266
6. 222
7. Carbon e/s
8. Select SPF Foundation
9. Select Cover Up
10. Fix +


----------



## pretnpink (Feb 14, 2006)

no particular order:
1. studio fix
2. dame blush
3. amber lights e/s
4. nylon e/s
5. flirty number e/s
6. swish e/s
7. pink lemonade l/g
8. 129 brush
9. 239 brush
10. fast play l/s


----------



## ladydanger (Feb 14, 2006)

studio tech
flashmode lustreglass
honeylove lipstick
nw20 moisturecover
tantone blush
saddle shadow 
mascara x
cheek blush


----------



## jeannette (Feb 14, 2006)

All of the pigments are must-haves to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone must have 1/4 teaspoon of every shade! LOL. 

Leaving pigments aside for the moment, I'll say my top 3 favourites are:
1) New Flame Lipglass
2) Bow Belle Lipglass
3) Pink Poodle Lipglass

(I can't list the other 7 now because I've to rush off to dinner! haha.)


----------



## deathcabber (Feb 14, 2006)

Deckchair pigment
Chillblue E/s
Meadowland E/s
Twillery E/s
Inventive E/s
Blitz & Glitz Fluidliner
C Thru L/g
Moonstone L/g
Flusterose L/g
Naked You MSF
Bare Canvas Paint
Sweet William Blushcreme

Here's my top 12


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Feb 19, 2006)

OOOH OOOH OOOOH! I wanna try!

Ok...here goes:


Fuscia Fix TLC
Lucky Green e/s
Deckchair pigment
Shade f/l
Honeylove l/s
Subculture l/l
Blot Powder
Honour blush
Summerfete TLC
Select Cover Up in NW 20


----------



## Glow (Feb 19, 2006)

1. Venetian l/g
2. Pink Venus e/s
3. Golden Lemon Pigment
4. Era e/s
5. Miss Bunny tlc
6. Phone Number kohl
7. Blacktrack fluidline
8. Petal Pusher l/g

i dont have a 9 or 10 yet


----------



## Kathryn7537 (Feb 19, 2006)

In no order:
1. Prep + Prime Skin
2. Beige-ing Shadestick
3. Who's That Lady Lip Gelee
4. Russian Red Lipstick
5. Clear Lipglass
6. Nylon e/s
7. Black Tied e/s
8. Pink Poodle Lipglass
9. Fibre Rich Lash All Black 
10. Say Yeah e/s


----------



## Brianne (Feb 19, 2006)

1. Porcelin Pink skinfinish
2. Blitz & Glitz fluidline
3. Studio Fix
4. Blot Powder
5. Fix +
6. Vanilla pigment
7. VGV lipglass
8. 272 brush
9. 187 brush
10. Satin Taupe eyeshadow (or Coco pigment)


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 20, 2006)

1. vanilla piggy
2. blossoming blushcreme
3. sweet william b/c
4. bitter
5. girl about town l/s
6. show coral lipglass
7.pink pearl piggy
8. kelly green piggy
9. peacocky glitterliner
10. 219


----------



## a_parting_gift (Feb 20, 2006)

Okkayyyy.

- Zoomlash Mascara
- Shimpagne MSF
- Strobe Cream
- 187 Brush
- 217 Brush
- Blacktrack Fluidline
- Flash of Flesh Lipglass
- Blushbaby Blush
- Deep Truth e/s
- Satin Taupe e/s


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 20, 2006)

Beige-ing s/s
266 brush
219 brush
Studio Fix (in N4 to be exact)
Blacktrack f/l
187 brush...I COULD do without it, but now that I have it, I don't want to. Haha. 
Blue Absinthe
Holiday Warm palette (the teal one)
Viva Glam palette
Cleo's Coral Kiss TLC (I wear it to work all the time)


----------



## Bexx (Feb 20, 2006)

1    Jest e/s
2    VGV l/g
3    Mulch e/s
4    Satin Taupe e/s
5    Shimmermoss e/s
6    Cubic Blush
7    Bare Canvas Paint
8    Engraved pp
9    Studio fix
10   224 brush


----------



## panties (Feb 20, 2006)

1. green pigment
2. so baroque l/g
3. lucky green e/s
4. 219
5. 272
6. sweeten up e/s
7. coco beach
8. stereo rose msf
9. metamorph e/s
10. sunny boy l/g


----------



## badpenny (Feb 20, 2006)

1. Bare Canvas paint
2. Sunbasque blush
3. Lipstick in "O"
4. Lipstick in Jist
5. Lipstick in Plum Dandy
6. Studio Fix
7. Rose pigment
8. Melon pigment
9. Lipglass in Nymphette
10. Stuck on this one, lol


----------



## dangerous missa (Feb 20, 2006)

OK, I'm going to do this a bit different.  I'm listing my top 10 unique to mac products.  It's the only way I could narrow it down to 10.  For example, Blacktrack is a staple of mine, but it's exactly the same as Bobbi Brown's black ink gel liner, so it won't make this list because it's not unique to mac.

1.  Invisible set powder (other invisible powders don't compare!)
2.  MSF (So Ceylon, Stereo Rose, or Negligee, depending on skin tone)
3.  Reflects glitters (pearl and gold especially)
4.  Pigments (vanilla especially)
5.  VG1 l/s (perfect, unique, not overbearing red)
6.  VG4 l/s (best berry l/s I've ever seen)
7.  187 brush (the other skunk brushes don't compare!)
8.  222 brush (best crease brush ever)
9.  paints as a base (color depends on skin tone)
10. Sunny Boy l/g (I can't believe this is l/e!)


----------



## DivineFacez (Feb 20, 2006)

Me,Me,Me, My turn!!!!

266
239
217
sublime nature paint
coco
viva glam v l/g
Tan
Chai l/g
espresso
woodwinked......the list can go on and on and on if you ladies know what I mean!!!


----------



## Miki1985 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hmm...in no particular order...

1) Blacktrack Fluidline
2) Blushbaby blush
3) Prrr Lipglass
4) Satin Taupe e/s
5) Vanilla pigment
6) Bronze e/s
7) Viva Glam IV l/s
8) Phloof! e/s
9) Naked Lunch e/s
10) Nylon e/s

Okay, and I have to cheat and add Jest e/s.


----------



## Vennie (Feb 20, 2006)

In no particular order:

#217 brush
Blot Powder
Thunder eyes quad
Viva Glam Palette (holiday 05)
Shroom e/s
Humid e/s
Uncommon Blushcreme
Coco Pigment
Vanilla Pigment
Birds Of a Feather l/s


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 20, 2006)

1.  Goldmine e/s
2.  Porcelain Pink MSF
3.  Prr l/g (too bad I lost it)
4.  Adventurous l/g
5.  Vanilla e/s
6.  Freshwater e/s
7.  Mystical Mist e/s
8.  Steamy e/s
9.  Delish l/s
10.  219 brush


----------



## baby_love (Feb 20, 2006)

-paintsticks
-paints
-mascara x
-fluidlines
-209 brush
-213 brush
-224 brush
-black tied e/s
-prep + prime lip
-lusturglass

pretty broad...ha


----------



## cyens (Feb 20, 2006)

#272 brush
fushia-fix
swish e/s
vanilla e/s
shroom e/s
swiss choco e/s
bronze e/s
one fluidline
Squirt lipglass
Gingerly Blush


----------



## xiahe (Feb 21, 2006)

1. bare canvas paint
2. 213
3. 217
4. 219
5. wonderstruck lustreglass
6. swish e/s
7. beautiful iris e/s
8. satellite dreams e/s
9. nocturnelle e/s
10. nylon e/s


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been visiting this post every once in a while, attempting to post a reply, but I've given up each time. It's sooo hard to pick just ten!

Okay, here goes again:

1. concealer (they're all pretty good, so pick the one that floats your boat)
2. Pinkarat lustreglass
3. Giddy lipstick
4. Faux lipstick
5. Style blush
6. Satin Taupe e/s
7. Smut e/s
8. Engraved powerpoint
9. Shade fluidline
10. brushes (can't decide!)


----------



## bellezzadolce (Feb 21, 2006)

1. Fix +
 2. P+P/ Skin
 3. Patina E/S
 4. All Black/Whole Brown Fibre Rich Mascara
 5. #252 Brush
 6. Shade Fluidline
 7. Refined Golden Bronzing Powder
 8. Scrub Mask
 9. Select Tint SPF 15
10. VGV Tinted Lipglass


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 21, 2006)

1) Studio Tech 
2) Black Tied e/s
3) Blue Absinthe e/s
4) 217 
5) Ricepaper e/s
6) Smolder e/k
7) Wonderstruck l/g
8) Viva Glam V l/g
9) Concealer (the one in a pot)
10) Pressed Powder


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 21, 2006)

Revised my answer on 8/31/07

e/s: Bottle Green
e/s: Wishful
e/s: Malt
e/s: Satin Taupe
p/p: Painterly
e/l: Lichen
l/g: Poetic License or Illicit
l/g: Florabundance
l/s: Myth
l/s: 15 Minutes


----------



## Ada (Feb 21, 2006)

Satin Taupe e/s
Sumptuous Olive e/s
239 brush
187 brush
Stubborn Brown Powerpoint
Permaplum Powerpoint
Blot Powder in Light
Untitled Paint
Subculture l/l
Hug Me l/s


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2006)

-Stilife Paint
-Viva Glam I l/s
-Entice l/g
-Mulch e/s
-Teddy e/l
-Studio Stick concealer
-Bitter e/s
-Nocturnelle e/s
-266 brush
-MV3


----------



## MissKaylee* (Feb 21, 2006)

1 Still life paint
2 My 3 266 brushes !!!
3 BLACKTRACK FLUIDLINE
4 Dazzlelight e/s
5 oi! oi! oi! l/g
6 190 brush
7 pink swoon blush
8 nehru e/s
9 miss bunny TLC
10 a pink nail polish that i forget its name


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd have to say

224 brush
239 brush
shroom e/s
pearl ccb
nylon e/s
vanilla piggie
bare canvas paint
mocha blush
high tea l/s
instant gold l/g

in no particular order.


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Feb 22, 2006)

hmm thats hard mine would be....

fix +
studio fix
day light spf
bare canvas paint
love nectar lustreglass
nylon eyeshadow
182 brush
187 brush
224 brush
stereo rose skinfinish

but the new blushcreme pearls are starting to top out some of those =)


----------



## MDgyrl4life (Feb 22, 2006)

1.) Concealer...wand and pot...i need both...lol
2.) Amber lights E/S
3.) Oh Baby lipglass
4.) 239 Brush
5.) Lucky Jade Shadestick
6.) Stilife Paint
7.) Cork l/l
8.) Shimmermoss E/S
9.) Blacktrack Fluidline
10.) Tempting E/S


----------



## michitk (Feb 23, 2006)

i love doing this top ten lists...really makes me think how much stuff i have, and how much i actually use!

my top ten:
187
shroom
blushbaby/pinkerpeach duo
naked lunch
juxt
lucky green
woodwinked
239
219
love nectar
tlc stick in petting pink (iirc)


----------



## merleskaya (Feb 23, 2006)

In no particular order...

Strobe Cream
Select Tint SPF 15
Untitled Paint
Shell CCB
Shroom e/s
275 brush
Prussian p/p
Black Pro Lash
Summerfete TLC
Quartz l/l

Hm...looks like my top 10 is my default busy-morning face!

merleskaya


----------



## kelliescellie (Feb 23, 2006)

Hmmmm tough question, but lets see...

1. Studio fix (nc25)
2. Tempting tillie tlc
3. Petticoat msf
4. Springsheen blush
5. Nymphette l/g
6. Fresh buzz l/s
7. Engraved powepoint pencil
8. Oystergirl l/g
9. High tea l/s
10. Humid e/s

God that was hard.  I have way 2 much 2 choose from!!


----------



## kelliescellie (Feb 23, 2006)

Hmmmm tough question, but lets see...

1. Studio fix (nc25)
2. Tempting tillie tlc
3. Petticoat msf
4. Springsheen blush
5. Nymphette l/g
6. Fresh buzz l/s
7. Engraved powepoint pencil
8. Oystergirl l/g
9. High tea l/s
10. Humid e/s

God that was hard.  I have way 2 much 2 choose from!!  I didn't pick a lot of eyeshadows just because I love all the ones I have lol


----------



## jeweleye11 (Feb 24, 2006)

In no particular order

187 brush (i dont know how i lived without it)
sunbasque blush
expensive pink e/s
all that glitters e/s
coco beach pigment
fix + (i'm almost out!)
blacktrack fluidline
Shimpagne MSF
Vanilla Pigment
272 brush


----------



## Tonitra (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmm, this seems like fun, albeit I don't have a really big collection (yet!) from which to choose from. 

1) Bare Canvas Paint
2) 217 Brush (I've affectionately dubbed it "kitten" because it's so soft).
3) 266 Brush
4) Fluidliner in Blacktrack
5) Pink Opal Pigment
6) Black Tied e/s
7) Satellite Dreams e/s
8) Teal Pigment
9) Coppering e/s
10) Gorgeous Gold e/s


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2006)

rose pigment
tilt e/s
chrome yellow e/s
shimmermoss e/s
any s/s
any ccb
myth l/s
lingerie l/s
oyster girl l/g
garden l/g

i don't have any mac tools or brushes yet...


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 25, 2006)

This is a toughie, but, here they are in no particular order:

Studio Tech (NC43)
Viva Glam V l/g
Petticoat MSF
Woodwinked
Blacktrack f/l
239 brush
Who's That Lady l/g
Underplay l/s
Zoomlash
Blot Powder in Dark


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2006)

1. Urban Decay Primer Potion
2. Bare Minerals Medium
3. MAC Face Prime + Prep
4. Revlon Skinlights
5. Nars Cosmic Girl eyeshadow
6. MAC Zoomlash
7. Tarte Cheek Stain in Blushing Bride
8. MAC Trax eyeshadow
9. MAC Sharkskin shadestick
10. Lancome Or Dore star bronzer for lips

OOPS! so sorry.. when I clicked it said top ten must haves... then later I noticed the "from mac" part. Disregard! but since I already posted... hope it's ok if I keep it =/ This is just my everyday wear


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 25, 2006)

1. Select cover-up concealor
2. #187
3.  Prime + Prep skin
4. soft brown e/s
5. dazzlelight e/s
6. stillife paint
7. bare canvas paint
8. pinkarat lustreglass
9. flirty nuber/satin taupe e/s
10. refined golden bronzer


----------



## Tira-Misu (Feb 25, 2006)

- Woodwinked
- Vex
- Golden Olive pigment
- #187
- #136
- Porcelain Pink MSF
- Mixing Medium
- Rich Ground F/L
- TLC Gentle Coral
- Moisturecover


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 25, 2006)

1.fix+
2.oil control loition
3.studio moisture cream
4.187 brush
5.217 brush
6.224 brush
7.studio finish concealer
8.viva glam 5 lipglass
9.clear lipglass
10.retrospeck eyeshadow


----------



## ThaHigher (Feb 26, 2006)

The top 10, for now,is:
1.Uberpeach c/g
2.Deckchair pigment
3.Arena e/s
4.Maroon pigment
5.Matte Gel
6.Fix+
7.Moisturecover concealor
8.Carbon e/s
9.My Iwata system!!!
10.190


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 26, 2006)

1. Da Bling e/s
2. Pink Opal Pigment
3. Fix +
4. Petticoat msf
5. Fine China l/g
6. Luminary lu/g
7. Lingerie l/s
8. Blot Powder
9. oil control lotion
10. woodwinked e/s


----------



## brookeab (Feb 27, 2006)

petticoat MSF
Boudoir hues quad
Flash of flesh lipglass
slip pink e/s
tan pigment
coco pigment
goldenaire pigment
coco beach pigment 
summerfete TLC
baumy bronze TLC


----------



## glitch (Feb 27, 2006)

Show Coral MSF
Inventive Eyes quad
Blot Powder
Fix+
Clear Lipglass
Garden Lustreglass
Steamy Eyeshadow
Romp Eyeshadow
Spring Up Eyeshadow
Subtropical Cheek Stain


----------



## docmaria (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitch* 
_Show Coral MSF
....._

 
I just had a heart attack!  Did you mean to type chromeglass instead of MSF?


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok, I don't even know if I can make it up to ten, because I don't have that much MAC yet, but I can amend this post later on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In no particular order:
Satin Taupe e/s
Idol Eyes e/s
Coco pigment 
Golden Olive pigment
Vanilla Pigment
Belightful iridescent powder
Stereo Rose MSF
Hyper Real Foundation NC 100
#187 brush
#239 brush


----------



## glitch (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *docmaria* 
_I just had a heart attack!  Did you mean to type chromeglass instead of MSF?_

 

haha OOPS. 

I meant Stereo Rose MSF.. for some reason I kept only thinking of CORAL I dont know why. haha sorry for the scare! 

Show Coral Chromeglass is beautiful as well.. hehe


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (Mar 1, 2006)

1. 263 Brush
2. Blue pigment
3. Overgrown e/s
4. Acid Orange pigment
5. Pink Poodle l/g
6. Spring Up e/s
7. Melton Mauve e/s
8. Moon's Relection e/s
9. Black Tied e/s 
10. Freshwater e/s


----------



## blueaygi (Mar 2, 2006)

1.hyper real foundation NW100
2. melba blush
3. garden lustreglass
4. blitz & glitz fluidlin
5. 187 brush
6. well dressed blush
7. petal pusher lustreglass
8. WTL lipgelee
9. morning glory lustreglass
10. all of the MSFs =O)


----------



## Aprilrobin (Mar 4, 2006)

No particular order:

1. Deckchair Pigment
2. Folie e/s (brows)
3. Blacktrack Fluidliner
4. Shrimpagne MSF
5. Porcelain Pink MSF
6. Strada Blush
7. Naked Lunch e/s
8. Naked Pigment
9. Lucky Green e/s
10. Sunny Boy l/g

of course, 5 of these are LE damnit!


----------



## Joke (Mar 5, 2006)

1. Shroom
2. Fairylite Pigment
3. Shimma Paint
4. Syrup l/s
5. Electra e/s
6. 219 brush
7. Chartreuse Pigment
8. Gold Pigment
9. Kelly Green Pigment
10. Emerald Green Pigment


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 5, 2006)

sorry i posted twice, look below....


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 5, 2006)

Obviously I would want my Studio Fix powder and concealer (NW20) but I wanted to focus on the fun stuff...

1.  187 brush
2.  Tenderling blush
3.  Stilife paint
4.  Jest e/s
5.  Idol Eyes e/s
6.  Woodwinked e/s
7.  Teddy e/k
8.  High Tea l/s
9.  Uberpeach c/g   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




10.  Instant Gold l/g


----------



## gilda (Mar 5, 2006)

This is hard!

217
madame b l/s
Nylon
Swish
all VP e/s
Fix +
Cleanse off oil
Prep + Prime skin
Pro longwear and all top coats
Medium dark blot


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 7, 2006)

for me:
fibre rich all black
studio tech
blod medium
slicked pink lipgelée
glosssp? lipgelée
blush in pink-peach tones
petticoat MSF
phone number eye kohl
lustreglass in pinkarat
zoomlash
other lipgelée(im in love with them!)


----------



## whitn3yly (Dec 16, 2006)

1. Studio fix (the powder one) 
2. studio finish concealer!! is such a life saver
3. Pearl cream colour base!!! best highlighter ever. i am imcomplete without this!
4. fix+
5.smolder eye kohl 


im kind of scared to say that that's all of my must haves from mac. i only wear like one eyeshadow from chanel, that i wear everyday and for bronzer i love guerlain, and for lips stuff urban decay/chanel!!


----------



## urbandoll (Dec 16, 2006)

Deeper Bronze Face & Body Bronze FX
Engraved Powerpoint e/l
Haunting F/l
Lithograph F/l
Coco Pigment
moth brown e/s
nocturnelle e/s
slicked pink lipgelee
Shooting Star MSF
Salsabelle CCB


----------



## obbreb (Dec 17, 2006)

1. 187
2. 224
3. 217
4. 239
5. Fix+
6. Bare Canvas Paint
7. Shroom
8. Mulch
9. Nightfish fluidline
10. So Ceylon or Stereo Rose MSF


----------



## neotrad (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine would be:

1. Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation
2. Illusionary/Burning Ambition duo eyeshadow (from A MUSE)
3. Luna CCB
4. 217 brush
5. 187 or 188 brush
6. Microfine Refinisher
7. 15 Minutes lipstick
8. Porcelain Pink MSF
9. 219 brush
10. Smolder eyekohl


----------



## user79 (Dec 18, 2006)

182 Kabuki brush
187 stipling brush
222 crease brush
MSF in Shimpagne
Paint in Untitled
Carbon e/s
Woodwinked e/s
15 Minutes l/s
Babied liplacquer
Bright Fuchsia pigment (for wow factor)


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 18, 2006)

In no particular order...

1. Dazzlelight Eyeshadow
2. Russian Red Lipstick
3. Portside Cremeliner
4. Blacktrack Fluidline
5. Pink Swoon Blush
6. Carbon Eyeshadow
7. Bare Canvas Paint
8. Bamboo Eyeshadow
9. Blot Film
10. Warning! Lip Varnish


----------



## peanut (Dec 19, 2006)

What fun...

1. Stereo Rose MSF
2. Strawberry Blonde l/s
3. Motif e/s
4. Desirous blush
5. Sunny Boy l/g
6. Liza a.m. palette
7. Sweet Sage fluidline
8. Soft Brown Matte e/s
9. Budding l/g
10. Luv & Lust l/s


----------



## mekaboo (Dec 19, 2006)

Not in any particular order

StudioFix Powder plus Foundation
Engraved Powerpoint
Spite Lipglass
Sweet as Cocoa Blush
239 Brush
224 Brush
Chestnut Lipliner
Strut Eyebrow Pencil
Era eyeshadow
Twinks Eyeshadow


----------



## Cruzpop (Dec 20, 2006)

Fix +
Turquatic Perfum
Studio Fix Powder Foundation
Melba Blush
Rice Paper e/s
Black Tied e/s
Engraved e/l
Jellybabe Lip Gel
217 brush
Honesty e/s


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 20, 2006)

1. Studio Fix Fluid
2. Select Moisturecover Concealer
3. MSF
4. Fix +
5. (I'll lump brushes as one) 217, 263, 219, 213, 242
6. Mixing Medium (though I don't have it yet)
7. Dollymix Blush
8. Blacktrack and most other fluidlines
9. 15 pan palette
10. Pro Eye Makeup Remover


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 21, 2006)

My Must-haves:
1) Select Coverup Concealer
2) Frostlite f/l
3) Variety blush
4) The Natural MSFs
5) Any MSF will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6) Touch l/s
7) Espresso e/s
8 ) Soba e/s
9) Palatial l/g
10) Elle or Phorphoselle (sp?) l/g


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 21, 2006)

My favorites:
Aloof l/s
15 minutes l/s
All woman l/g
satin taupe e/s
205 brush
Studio Mist in Light
Mystery Powder in Light
Red No 5 l/s
blushbaby blush
smolder eye kohl


----------



## stellarx1587 (Dec 22, 2006)

My top 10 (in no particular order) are:

1. Fix +
2. 182 Brush
3. MSF Natural Med/Dark
4. Select Moisturecover NC30
5. Fibre Rich Lash
6. Blacktrack F/L
7. Spiked Brow Pencil
8. Shroom & Soft Brown E/S
9. Gingerly Powder Blush
10. Shimpagne MSF

Basically, its the minimum crap used to make me look half decent...


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 23, 2006)

In no particular order:

1. Hyperreal foundation
2. Porcelain Pink skin finish
3. Strawberry Blonde lipstick
4. Sublime Culture cremestick
5. Beaux Lustreglass
6. Satin Taupe eyeshadow
7. Vanilla pigment
8. Apricot Pink pigment
9. Hug Me lipstick
10. Graphic Brown Fluidline


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 24, 2006)

Top 10, eh?  Ummm....Without getting into a lot colours and on a very basic level, it would have to be:

1. Strobe Cream
2. Studio Tech
3. Select Cover Up concealer
4. Shimpagne MSF
5. Lip Primer
6. #180 brush
7. #205 brush
8. Brule or Ricepaper for browbone
9. Lingering eyebrow pencil
10. Taupe blush

Damn, I can't leave out the MSF Naturals.  I always suck at these lists.  I can never follow the rules!!


----------



## circe221 (Dec 29, 2006)

*182 Kabuki brush (LOVE!!!)
*Omega e/s (use this for my brows - the only thing I have ever found that actually matches!)
*263 to apply the Omega
*Bisque e/s (my everyday eye!)
*Blacktrack fluidline
*Amplepink l/g (my everyday lip!)
*VGV l/g (my other everyday lip)
*Jest e/s
*Stilife paint


----------



## mellimello (Dec 29, 2006)

- Retrospeck e/s
- 182 brush
- Dame in a Dress lipgelee
- Blacktrack f/l
- Instant Gold l/g
- Mythology e/s
- Studio Fix Powder in N4
- Dollymix blush
- Blue Absinthe e/s


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Dec 31, 2006)

1. So There Jade powerpoint
2. Shimpagne MSF
3. Foolish Me blush
4. Viva Glam VI lipglass
5. Shimmermoss e/s
6. Vanilla pigment
7. 209 brush
8. Blacktrack Fluidline
9. Parfait Amour e/s
10. Nightlight pigment


----------



## gabi1129 (Jan 3, 2007)

1* Studio Tech Foundation - NC30
2* Richmetal Highlighter - Arcsilver
3* Lustreglass - springbean
4* Lustreglass - instant gold
5* pigment - vanilla
6* pigment - old gold
7* pigment - golden lemon
8* electric eel e/s
9* studio finish concealer - nc30
10* microfine refinisher <--- my new favorite! it works really well!


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 3, 2007)

In no particular order:
Full coverage foundation in NC20
Violet pigment
Fibre Rich mascara
Lady Danger l/s
Graph Black liner 
Oil Control lotion
Wipes
Strobe cream
MV3 (black) fragrance
EZR


----------



## june19th (Jan 5, 2007)

my top 10!

- fix +
- studio fix powder
- 182 brush
- 187 brush
- goldenaire pigment
- phloof! eyeshadow
- carbon eyeshadow
- dollymix blush
- shimpagne msf
- petticoat msf


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 5, 2007)

In no particular order:
1. Vanilla Pigment
2. Bare Canvas Paint
3. SFF NW 15
4. Lightscapade MSF
5. Graphic Brown Fluidline
6. Lithograph Fluidline
7. Brill e/s
8. Ploof e/s
9. Steamy e/s
10. Coppering e/s


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jan 5, 2007)

-Vanilla Pigment
-Wedge e/s
-Brow finisher in clear
-Brow shader 
-Shroom e/s
-Springbean l/g
-VGVI l/g
-Inventive quad (lovelovelove, and I'm totally counting it as one item, hehe)
-187 <3
-Mothbrown e/s


----------



## ichnusa (Jan 6, 2007)

- 182 Kabuki brush
- 187 brush
- Lightscapade MSF
- Glissade MSF
- Strawberry Blonde lipstick
- Vanilla Pigment
- Mothbrown e/s
- Goldenaire pigment
- Truth & Light l/g
- Blushbaby blush


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Jan 6, 2007)

1) Petticoat (HG of blushes)
2) 187 brush
3) Shimpagne
4) Diana Eyes 1 quad (the purple one, BEST for hazle eyes!)
5) Inventive eyes quad (for everyday looks)
6) Springsheen blush
7) Moth brown
8) Coco pigment
9) Coco beach pigment
10) Sweet Harmony beauty powder (HG for powder with a touch of bronzer)


----------



## rainbow (Jan 7, 2007)

- #187 Brush
- Pastorale Pigment (From Danse Collection)
- Foolish Me Blush
- Coral Grade Lipgloss
- Retrospeck
- Lucky Green
- Elite
- Goregous Gold
- Gold bit
- Smoked Palette (2006 Holiday Collection)


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Jan 7, 2007)

msf - shimpagne
brush - 182
brush -187
cake eyeliner - black
fluidliner - graphic brown
fluidliner - rich ground
lipstick - hot tahiti
lipgloss - pretigious (Couture)
powder - blot loose
brush- 224


----------



## TM26 (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay here goes in no particular order

1)187 brush. I just got it for Xmas and it is a must have
2)Porcelain Pink MSF
3)Kitschmas pigment
4)Electra eye shadow
5)Velvet smoked eyes palette
6)Spunsilver glitter eyeliner
7)Nightsky softsparkle pencil
8)Oversexed plushglass
9)Pas-de-deux lipglass
10)En pointe lipglass


----------



## Renee (Jan 8, 2007)

This was hard!
1.SFF in NC20
2.187 brush
3.Studio Fix C2
4.MSF in medium dark
5.Nylon e/s
6.Carbon e/s
7.Lip Conditioner
8.Zoomlash in black
9.Spice l/l
10.Beaux l/g


----------



## Showgirl (Feb 20, 2007)

1. ruby woo l/s - because EVERY woman deserves a perfect red matte lipstick, baby

2. Beauty Marked e/s - I think this is the most beautiful and versatile eye makeup product I've ever owned, it just goes with SO many things!

3. seedy pearl e/s - This is my other absolute favourite ever eyeshadow: can be used as a brightening and pretty lid colour, a highlight colour, a pearly topcoat for darker shades - so irridescent and classy

4. carbon e/s - the best matte black e/s on the market IMHO. A great basic.

5. msf in lightscapade (or whatever shade is more appropriate for your skin colour) - an illuminating "pop" of prettiness, if the other MSF's for darker skin do what THiS does for my skintone (NW20 ish) then they are def. a MUST HAVE

6. blacktrack f/l - unbudgable black eyeliner, also useful as a base

7. untitled paint - perfect eyeshadow base

8. dollymix blush - a "pop" of pink prettiness that I think would suit most skintones

9. Zoomlash mascara in ZOomblack - very black and longlasting

10. Lustering lipstick - I can't understand why this is not more popular, it is definitely the lipstick I use the most - a tiny slick gives a shiny pink gloss look but it can be layered up for a stronger more dramatic look... for me, lustering goes with everything....


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 20, 2007)

Changed my mind about my favorites..

1. Flashmode lustreglass- the perfect happy raspberry pink!!
2. Pervette lipstick- unbelievably unique and gorgeous iridescent pale pink
3. Blot powder- 'nuff said
4. 187 brush- perfect for everything!!
5. Select SPF foundation NW20
6. Plumfoolery blush
7. Seedy Pearl e/s
8. Lightscapade MSF- makes me look airbrushed!!
9. 217 brush- can't live without it
10. Thunder eyes quad- perfect for any look, dramatic, classic, etc


----------



## neeshie (Feb 21, 2007)

1. MSF in medium dark
2. Subtle pigment
3. magrittes paint
4. blacktrack fluidline
5. 182 brush
6. so ceylon msf
7. patina eyeshadow
8. fluid lipstick
9. sable lipglass
10. thunder eyes quad


----------



## magi (Feb 21, 2007)

I don´t have much MACies, but

1. FUCHSIA Pigment
2. PANNED fluid liner
3. PORCELAIN PINK MSF
4. CONCEAL Palette "light"
5. DELIGHTS warm eyes palette
6. TEAL Pigment
7.  PINK SWOON  powder blush
8. TAKE WING Quad
9. C-THRU l/g
10. LIGHTSCAPEDE MSF

:-D


----------



## cacaptitsa (Feb 22, 2007)

my top ten.. no particular order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





satinfinish foundation nc 42
skinfinish natural in medium dark
nymphette lipglass
fix+
golden kitty/primpin duo
mixing medium
blacktrack fluidline
subtle pigment
studio fix powder nc 43
bare canvas paint


----------



## Shoe (Feb 24, 2007)

1.Oh Baby l/g (old faithful)
2.182 brush
3.224 brush
4.Pas de Deux l/g
5.Naked pigment
6.Chestnut l/l
7.O l/s
8.Blacktrack fluidline
9.Spring Bean l/g
10.Brush cleaner


----------



## sandsonik (Feb 24, 2007)

Picking between eyeshadows is REALLY hard!
In no particular order

217
187
266
rich ground f/l
sophisto l/s
VGV l/s
nymphette l/g
all that glitters e/s
mulch e/s
patina e/s


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

Select Tint NC40
Select Coverup NC35
Blushcreme Ladyblush
CCB Virgin Isle
Zoomlash
Love Nectar Lustreglass
All That Glitters
Amber Lights
Dip Down Fluidline
Electric Eel

Whew! That could have been way longer than 10!


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

Studio Moisture Cream
Oil Cleanser
Poetique lipglass
Corps de Ballet lipglass
Shroom
White Frost
Kid
Era
Sumptuous Olive
Fairylite piggie


----------



## cloverette (Feb 25, 2007)

* patina e/s
* vex e/s
* sable e/s
* satin taupe e/s
* vanilla pigment
* #217 brush
* teddy eye kohl
* thunder eyes quad
* desert rose blush
* viva glam v l/g


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Feb 25, 2007)

1.) Blitz & Gliz Fluidliner
2.) Enriched Bronze Bronzing Powder
3.) Beige-ing Shadestick
4.) Studio Stick Concealer
5.) Viva Glam VI
6.) #190 foundation brush
7.) #187 stippling brush
8.) #194 concealor brush 
9.) #205 lash enhancer mascara brush

I'm going to stop my list right here because I feel all other items I have aren't to die for and don't have to be MAC. I have lots of MAC items that are DC'd and just can't be replaced if I ran out. I feel their pigments are excellent and their 12 pans and pan shadows are a great buy too.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 27, 2007)

1.  252 brush
 2.  129 brush, it's falling apart
 3.  Camel eyeshadow, no longer available
 4.  Pink Poodle lipglass
 5.  Blot powder
 6.  Sketch eyeshadow
 7.  Hushabye blush
 8.  Prep + Prime Eye
 9.  Plum Lip Pencil
10.  Moth Brown Eyeshadow


----------



## brookeab (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are mine! I have more than ten, but these are the faves. (in no particular order):

1. Flash of flesh lipglass. (The perfect pink color for my lips!)
2. Moth brown e/s. (Have two from madame B and one from barbie. I just LOVE the way this looks on my eyes.)
3. Stereo Rose MSF (HG blush for me!)
4. Mineralize satinfinish foundation in NC25 (NC30 for summer)
5. Dusk lipglass
6. So Ceylon MSF (HG bronzer!)
7. Flirty number e/s
8. Gold bit e/s
9. Earthly delight e/s
10. coco beach pigment.


----------



## antirazor (Feb 27, 2007)

I wanna play!

also in no particular order:

beautyburst eyeshadow.
naked lunch eyeshadow.
blot powder.
fascinating eye kohl.
charcoal/maple brow shader.
all revealing lipstick.
blacktrack fluidline.
209 eyeliner brush.
266 angle brush.
jellybabe lipgelee. I'm just discovering these and I rrreally like them. creamy and glossy and moisturizing with a little color.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 12, 2007)

Gah, this is a tough one. Here are mine
Studio Fix
Select Cover Up
Studio Finish concealer
194 brush
150 brush
Gingerly blush
Cream Color Base in Fawntastic
Graphblack e/l
Teddy e/l
Zoomlash mascara


----------



## medusalox (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmmmm.

1. Petticoat MSF
2. Mascara X
3. Nylon e/s
4. Syrup lipstick
5. Spring Bean lustreglass
6. Blacktrack fluidline
7. 187 brush
8. Goldenaire pigment
9. Engraved eyeliner
10. Strobe Cream


----------



## eco (Mar 13, 2007)

1. 187 brush
2. 252 e/s brush
3. studio fix
4. espresso e/s (for brows)
5. 208 brush for liner
6. blacktrack e/l
7. beige-ing s/s
8. overdone lipstick
9. petticoat msf
10. nylon e/s


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 13, 2007)

1. Shroom Eye Shadow
2. Studio Fix Powder
3. Blacktrack Fluidline
4. Russian Red Lipstick
5. Eyelash Curler
6. #217 Blending Brush
7. Sunnydaze Pigment
8. Plum Foolery Blush
9. Sweet William Blushcreme
10. #187 Duo Fibre Brush - I couldn't do my makeup without this!


----------



## KAIA (Mar 14, 2007)

1- Blacktrack fluidline.
2- Studio fix powder
3- fix+
4- brow shader
5- all that glitters e/s
6- 219 pencil brush.
7- 224 brush.
8- mineralize skinfinish natural
9 - gently off eye and lip make up remover 
10- moth brown e/s.

and the list goes on and on...


----------



## pixi (Mar 14, 2007)

in no particular order:

; smoulder eye khol
; lightscapade msf
; hyperreal pressed powder in white fx (pro)
; nw5 select sheer powder
; coal black pro lash
; #188 brush
; sweet'n'shy glimmershimmer (yes, i actually like a glimmershimmer!!)
; cranapple cremestick
; rocking chick lipstick
; culturebloom lipstick


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 22, 2007)

i am new to MAC, and ones I like so far are:

shroom e/s
amberlights e/s
phloof e/s
embark e/s
intense eyes palette
pearl sunshine b/p
msf natural
188 brush
mangomix s/s
sea me s/s


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 22, 2007)

1. Rockin' Rudi lipstick
2. Casanova lipstick
3. Dusk lipglass
4. Metamorph e/s
5. Orange Tangent e/s
6. Inventive Eyes Quad
7. Gaze Lipglass
8. Divine Lime g/l
9. Elite e/s
10. So Ceylon MSF


----------



## i_bleed_life (Mar 22, 2007)

1) 187
2) 217
3) stud brow pencil
4) All MSF's
5) # 7 lashes
6) untitled paint
7) blacktrack fluidline
8) cremestick pearl liners
9) MSF natural in light
10) ALL eyeshadows, lol


----------



## lobsteriffic (Mar 22, 2007)

1. 182 Brush
2. 190 Brush
3. Fix+
4. Prep + Prime Skin
5. Well Dressed Blush
6. Blacktrack f/l
7. Dazzlelight e/s
8. Black Tied e/s
9. MSF Natural
10. Beige-ing ss


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (Mar 24, 2007)

sweeten up e/s (DS)
mythology e/s
print e/s
gorgeous gold e/s
gingerly blush
studio fix
canton candy paint
metalberry cromeglass
pearl sunshine beauty powder
#266 angled brush


----------



## Blush (Mar 27, 2007)

1-Shroom eyeshadow
2-Cherish lipstick
3-Myth lipstick
4-Coppertone (spelling?) blush
5-Saplicious Lip Gelée
6-Stripdown lip liner
7-Moss green( that is the color, not the name ) khol
8-Russian blue ( color again, not name ) khol
9-Blot powder
10-Crystal gloss


----------



## wildesigns (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmmm, so many! (in no order) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1.  Chromacakes (used as e/l w/Mehron Mixing Med.) (Black Black best)
2.  Ruby Woo l/s
3.  Pigments (all) (love Violet, Pink Pearl, Coco best)
4.  Glitters (all) (3D Silver, Reflects Pearl best)
5.  MSFs (all) (Petticoat, Glissade, Stereo Rose best)
6.  Sheertone Shimmer Blushes (love Lovecrush best)
7.  Stilife Paint
8.  Lash Curler
9.  Desire Lipglass
10.Silver Dusk Loose Powder


----------



## saturnine11 (Mar 30, 2007)

1. studio fix powder
2. fix+
3. porcelain pink msf
4. petticoat msf
5. slicked pink lip gelee
6. shimmersand shadestick
7. bitter/overgrown e/s
8. black tied e/s
9. sushi flower e/s (makes my favourite blush colour!)
10. 219 pencil brush (pretty much use this for everything on my eyes. shh.)


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 30, 2007)

1.  Shroom
2.  Luv & Lust l/s
3.  Zoomlash
4.  Sweetwilliam Blushcreme
5.  Blot papers
6.  White Pigment
7.  Violet Pigment
8.  Blacktrack FL
9.  Dipdown FL
10.  266 brush


----------



## pinkular (Mar 30, 2007)

Stereo Rose
Bronze Bronzer
Bright Side/Gallery Girl E/S
Oil Control Lotion
182 Buffer Brush
VGV L/G and L/S
194 Concealor Brush
Pink Clash L/g
Satin Taupe E/S
and of course Pinkular l/g- my namesake-lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there are many more i love equally but these are the first 10 that come to mind!


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Aug 29, 2007)

266 Brush 
Blacktrack Fluidline 
Violet Pigment 
All paints! 
Moistureblend Concealer 
Clear Lipglass 
Oversexed Plushglass 
Vanilla Pigment 
Indianwood Paint Pot 
[*]239 Brush


----------



## User49 (Aug 29, 2007)

Fix +
Prep & Prime Face
Blacktrack Liquid Liner
Aquatic Liquid Last
Hue Lipstick
Jardin Airs Pigment
Malt EyeShadow
Smolder Pencil
Teal Pigment
Either Belightfull or Global Glow Face Powders


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 29, 2007)

In no order:

Thunder Eyes quad
Ricepaper eyeshadow
Springtime Skipper eyeshadow
Tenderling blush
Stray Rose blush
#242
#209
Casanova Lipstick (lustre=my fave forumula)
Select SPF 15 Foundation
Dipdown Fluidline


----------



## styrch (Aug 29, 2007)

In no particular order...

Satin Taupe e/s
Smolder eye kohl
Lightscapade msf
Stilife Paint
Apricot Pink pigment
Pink Maribu l/s
Love Nectar l/g
219 brush
Lithograph fluidline
Graphic Brown Fluidline


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 30, 2007)

217 brush
239 brush
187 brush
Stilife paint
Blacktrack f/l
Nylon e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Sweet William b/c
Viva Glam V l/s
Fulfilled Plushglass


----------



## melliquor (Aug 30, 2007)

Can i play... please please. How much fun but so difficult.


Studio Moisture Creme - I love this for a light moisturiser in the morning.

MSF Natural Medium - This gives me a flawless look w/out foundation.

Mothbrown - HG eyeshadow. It is the most unique e/s I own.

239 - Perfect brush to apply e/s and blend. 

187 - I don't think i need to comment on the greatness of this brush.

Blacktrack Fluidline - The perfect blackest black eyeliner

Paintpots - I love every single one of these. They are perfection

Kissable Slimshine - The perfect bright pink lippie for me. I can't say enough about it.

Racy 3D L/g - The perfect sheer red l/g. True love for me.

_*OMG... ONLY ONE LEFT.  I CAN'T PICK ONLY ONE MORE.*_

Blue pigment - I love this colour.  One of my HG e/s

I have to mention All girl, Quitley, Softwashed, & Teal pigment.  Also, Fix + is brilliant.  There are so many MAC products that I love.


----------



## soleado8 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here are mine, in no standard order:

1. Cocoa Beach pigment
2. Clear Browset
3. Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder
4. Sweet as Cocoa Blush
5. Shockolate lipglass
6. All that glitters shadow
7. Woodwinked shadow
8. Sophisto lipstick
9. Strawberry Blonde lipstick
10. Pastorale pigment


----------



## liv (Aug 30, 2007)

1. Satinfinish
2. Studio Fix powder
3. 187 brush
4. Satin Taupe
5. Malt
6. Smile blush
7. Pearl Sunshine BP
8. Plink! lipstick
9. Fix +
10. Moistureblend concealer


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 30, 2007)

OK, this is probably a stupid question but I keep seeing #187 brush listed here and everywhere. Can you guys tell me how you use it? Someone told me they use it for liquid foundation and I asked a m/a about it and she said it was so big she liked the #188 better. I do need help in applying my foundation better and I have a #190 s/e and can't seem to get it right. But I'm no expert at applying make-up either so I need all the help I can get. I have found that when I started using eye brushes it made the biggest difference ever in how my eye make-up looked, like a gazillion times better. I would love to see this happen sith my face make-up. The only face brushes I have are #190 s/e, #129 s/e, #168 s/e, and #194. I also have a Bobbi Brown face blender brush that came in a set. All suggestions appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Clada (Aug 31, 2007)

Earthline liner- the perfect brown for my eyes
Sunnydaze pigment-works with that liner
Madenchant cremeblush- I cannot believe how natural this looks on me
Lightscapade MSF -makes me all glowy
Untitled paint- this paint works under everything for me, and keeps the shadow on
brule e/s- i can wear this with a lot
Electro-Lush l/g- it's the perfect glossy color for me, MLBB
Sugar Shock L/G- when I don't wear much makeup
Dipdown liner - for cat eyed looks, not as harsh as black can be
Northen Lights MSF/tied with/Stereo Rose - depending on what else I'm wearing, these are my HG MSFs


----------



## lsperry (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_ OK, this is probably a stupid question but I keep seeing #187 brush listed here and everywhere. Can you guys tell me how you use it? Someone told me they use it for liquid foundation and I asked a m/a about it and she said it was so big she liked the #188 better. I do need help in applying my foundation better and I have a #190 s/e and can't seem to get it right. But I'm no expert at applying make-up either so I need all the help I can get. I have found that when I started using eye brushes it made the biggest difference ever in how my eye make-up looked, like a gazillion times better. I would love to see this happen sith my face make-up. The only face brushes I have are #190 s/e, #129 s/e, #168 s/e, and #194. I also have a Bobbi Brown face blender brush that came in a set. All suggestions appreciated. Thanks_

 
Not to get OT, but here’s some threads I found doing a “search”:

what do YOU use your 187 brush for?
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=77016
Anyone have two 187's??
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74790
MAC Satinfinish foundation & natural MSF....tips/tricks?
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=70377

I use my 187 to apply liquid foundations, powders, MSFs, blushes, beauty powders, etc. It always gives me a professional looking finish. I haven’t been successful, either, with using my 190 brush to get the same look. 

AND YES, the 187 is among my TOP 10!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 2, 2007)

In no particular order...

- water based mixing medium
- 187 brush
- northern light MSF
- VGV lippie
- pigments - all/any of them because I use them every day
- miss ross lippie
- shimpagne MSF
- brush cleaner
- black tied eyeshadow
- hush hush tendertone


----------



## BohemianSheila (Sep 2, 2007)

These are the things I use the most:

1) 227 - large fluff brush
2) 187 - duo fiber brush
3) Natural MSF in Medium
4) Bare Study Paint Pot
5) Fix+ Spray
6) Provence Pigment
7) Blacktrack Fluidliner
8) Cheek Blush
9) Summer Lily Blushcreme
10) Northern Light MSF


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 3, 2007)

If I had a paint pot I'd add it to the list, but sticking with products I own:

~ 187/188
~ 217
~ 266
~ msf natural
~ select spf NC30
~ Lightscapade msf
~ Graphic Brown f/l
~ Shroom e/s
~ Cosmic e/s
~ Prep & Prime spf!!


----------



## jardinaires (Sep 3, 2007)

in no order

1. fix+
2. carbon
3. all black fiber rich lash
4. blacktrack
5. satin taupe
6. shroom
7. clear lip conditioner stick
8. moisture fix spf15
9. studio tech 
10. stud eye brows


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 3, 2007)

Cleansing oil
blot powder
russian red lipstick
blacktrack f/l
zoom lash
eyelash curler
187
shy angel blush
222
182


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 3, 2007)

no, i take the eyelash curler back LOl
PREP+ PRIME SPF 50!!!


----------



## tracie (Sep 4, 2007)

1.  studio fix fluid
2.  studio finish concealer
3.  relaxing e/s
4.  shroom e/s
5.  mulch e/s
6.  217 brush
7.  187 brush
8.  fibre rich mascara
9.  politely pink lipstick
10. phosphorelle l/g


----------



## righteothen (Sep 4, 2007)

1. Beautiful Iris e.s.
2. 187 brush
3. Overcast s.s.
4. Beige-ing s.s.
5. Silverbleu s.s.
6. Vanilla e.s.
7. Blushbaby blush
8. Prrr lipglass
9. Lightening lipglass
10. Feline eyeliner


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Sep 27, 2007)

Mine would have to be:
1 - Pigment - Vanilla
2 - Copperized - Pigment
3 - Chocolate - Pigment
4 - mothbronw - eyeshadow
5 - Constructivist - Panit pot
6 - Brassy - Fluidline
7 - Smoken eyes - 4 shadow palette
8 - Forest Green - Pigment
9 - beauty marked - eyeshadow
10 - Factory made - lipglass

plus many more


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 29, 2007)

1. Vanilla pigment
2. Twinks eyeshadow
3. Old Gold pigment
4. Black Tied eyeshadow
5. Midimauve lipstick
6. Love Nectar lustreglass
7. Mineralize satinfinish foundation
8. Springsheen blush
9. Blacktrack or Blitz n Glitz fluidline
10. Satin Taupe eyeshadow


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 30, 2007)

In order:
1. NC-15 Satinfinish
2. MSF in Light
3. 150 Brush
4. Blacktrack Fluidline
5. Well Dressed Blush
6. Lovestone Mineralized Eyeshadow (I use it as a highlighting blush... it's nice)
7. 224 Brush
8. Stars N' Rockets Eyeshadow
9. Wondergrass Eyeshadow
10. 217 Brush


----------



## rocking chick (Sep 30, 2007)

1. Mercurial mineralize e/s (Flastronic)
2. Ether mineralize e/s (Flastronic)
3. 187 brush
4. Mineralize skinfinish natural (although I have never try it yet but will after finishing my Pupa baked face powder)
5. Pearl Blossom beauty powder (Barbie Loves MAC)
6. By Jupiter mineralize e/s (Flastronic)
7. Painterly paint pot
8. Gold Spill mineralize skinfinish (Flastronic)
9. Northern Light mineralize skinfinish (Flastronic)
10. Lovestone mineralize e/s (Flastronic)

Can I just "squeeze" in one more item? It will be Gentle Fume Quad (Smoke Signals)..

Almost all my stuffs listed are limited editions, and with all the range of LE items coming up, I got no time for the permanent stuffs.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 1, 2007)

Mine are

Pink freeze eyeshadow
Out to shock lipstick
Crystal rose lipglass
Scene1 eyeshadow
stars n rockets eyeshadow
pink freeze lipstick
parfait amour eyeshadow 
Mac blush


----------



## pumpkincraze (Oct 1, 2007)

MSF natural medium
182 brush
Fix+
Bare Study p/p
Blot Powder medium
239 brush
217 brush
227 brush
116 brush
187 brush


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, 10?!?! LOL ok here we go:

Face and Body Foundation
187 brush
Blacktrack Fluidline
Strobe Cream 
217 brush
Blushcrme in Pearl
MSF Medium
Stilllife Paint
C-thru Lip Glass
Cleanse Off Oil 

<phew! that was hard!!!>


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 1, 2007)

In no particular order:

187 brush
239 brush
Select Cover-Up concealer NW15
Studio Fix powder foundation N4
Northern Light MSF
Blushbaby blush
Prism blush
Malt e/s
Bodymind lipglass
Viva Glam V lipstick


----------



## pinkbweakfast (Oct 2, 2007)

im still very new to mac.
but i love/and use these:
1. MSF in Gold spill
2. Studio Fix
3. Satin Finish
4. Fix+
5. Charged waters
6. Love Nectar
7. Curtsey Lipstick
8. Freckletone lipstick
9. Viva Glam V lipstick
10. powerpoint - engraved


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 3, 2007)

1.blacktrack
2.mineralize satinfinish
3.skinfinishes
4.187
5.dollymix blush
6.black tied
7.cultured l/g
8.vanilla pigment
9.222
10.mixing medium


----------



## Violet* (Oct 3, 2007)

Select cover up 
187 brush
182 brush
Carbon eyeshadow
Embark eyeshadow
Northern Light MSF
Gaily Slimshine lipstick
Russian Red lipstick
Wondershine 3d glass
Smolder eyekhol


That was hard!


----------



## girlambrosia (Oct 3, 2007)

1. 187 brush
2. 239 brush
3. face & body foundation
4. pearl sunshine beauty powder
5. ricepaper eyeshadow
6. thunder eyes quad 
7. legendary femme lipstick
8. poppy hop lipstick
9. millefeuille petit gloss
10. pink grapefruit lipglass


----------



## matsubie (Nov 18, 2007)

1. fix +
2. dollymix blush/MSFs
3. strobe cream/prep & prime
4. 224/222
5. fluidlines (all of them)
6. 187
7. hyper real foundation nw200
8. all my eye shadows (esp my neutrals)
9. select cover up concealer 
10. my pink/bright lipsticks/lipglosses (pink nouveau, impassioned, angel, lovelorn, pinkarat..........etc)
11. teddy/smolder eye kohl
12. eye lash curler (non MAC, my shu uemura one)


----------



## foreverymoment (Nov 18, 2007)

only 10?!

1. brush 239
2. goldmine e/s
3. swish e/s
4. blacktrack
5. springsheen blush
6. 187 brush
7. love, henri l/s (boo at LE)
8. plushlash
9. greenify hue
10.  and for the end of the day, MAC wipes!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2007)

1. Lightscapade MSF 
2. Blushbaby Blush
3. Loose Blot Powder in Medium
4. 188 Brush
5. Satin Taupe eye shadow
6. Nightfish fluidline
7. 209 brush
8. Heartfelt Pink lipglass
9. Long stem rose slimshine
10. Dervish Lip Liner


----------



## color_lover456 (Nov 24, 2007)

1.182 kabuki
2.239 brush
3.208 brush
4.mulch es
5.humid es
6. rubenesque p/p
7. global glow msf
8.gold mode p/m
9.golden olive p/m
10. mixing medium


----------



## CassidyLovesMAC (Nov 27, 2007)

1. 224 Brush! Amazing.
2. Fix +! Can't live without it. =P
3. Vanilla Pigment. Mmmm.
4. McQueen Pagan
5. McQueen Electrosky Paintpot
6. Chatterbox Lipstick.
7. 217 Brush! So great.
8. Humid e/s.
9. Barbie loves Mac in Springtime Skipper.
10. PLUSHLASH.


----------



## clamster (Dec 8, 2007)

*This will probably change in a week!!!*

No particular order:
Pigments- gold mode, deep purple, lily white
Wonderstruck lustreglass
Fluidline- Blacktrack, sweet sage
#187
#217
#266
saddle e/s


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 9, 2007)

Heres my top 10 in no particular order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Vanilla piggie
2. Fix+
3. 187 brush
4. 224 brush
5. 217 brush
6. Beauty Marked e/s
7. Plushlash mascara
8. In 3D lipglass
9. Studio Fix powder
10 Lightscapade MSF


----------



## Billie28 (Dec 16, 2007)

1. Studio Fix Fluid
2. Blush Harmony
3. Blush Strada
4. 168 Brush
5. 227 Brush
6. e/s Claire de Lune
7. Powerpoint Duck
8. 222 Brush
9. 213 Brush
10. Select Cover-up


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 16, 2007)

1.fleur power blush
2.smolder eye kohl
3.266 brush
4.blitz and glitz f/l
5.all pigments!!
6.scant slimshine
7.ladyblush cremeblush
8.blot loose powder
9.smut e/s
10. 187 brush


----------



## red (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_1. Lightscapade MSF 
2. Blushbaby Blush
3. Loose Blot Powder in Medium
4. 188 Brush
5. Satin Taupe eye shadow
6. Nightfish fluidline
7. 209 brush
8. Heartfelt Pink lipglass
9. Long stem rose slimshine
10. Dervish Lip Liner_

 
Nightfish (love it!!!!) & Long Stem Rose Slimshine (I used up 2 already, I love it)


----------



## user68 (Dec 17, 2007)

1. Vanilla Pigment (HG)
2. Blacktrack Fluidline (HG)
3. 187 Brush (HG)
4. 209 Brush
5. 219 Brush
6. 266 Brush
7. Woodwinked e/s
8. Shroom e/s
9. Being-ing Shadestick
10. Bountiful Brown Powerpoint


----------



## summer6310 (Dec 17, 2007)

-MSF Natural Medium Dark
-Brush 187
-Brush 217
-Brush 266
-Paint Pot Bare Study
-MSF Shampange
-Margin blush
-Satin Taupe ES
-Naket lunch ES
-Prrr lip gloss


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2008)

Only ten? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







In no particular order:

Lipgelee in Valentine's 
Fluidline in Dipdown 
Glimmershimmer in Ritzy! 
239 brush 
Studio Fix Fluid Foundation 
Don't be Shy (Barbie) Blusher 
Silverfog pigment 
Dazzlelight e/s 
Moonstone e/s 
Beautiful Iris e/s


----------



## slowhoney (Feb 4, 2008)

-Nylon e/s
-Satin Taupe e/s
-Carbon e/s
-Vanilla Pigment  
-Teal Pigment 
-Subtle Pigment (LE)
-187 brush
-239 brush
-Northern Light MSF (LE)
-Honey Moon l/s (LE)


----------



## Toya (Feb 4, 2008)

Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium Deep
Blush in Sweet as Cocoa
Zoomlash in Black
Select Cover-Up in NC42 and NC45
Eyeshadow in Woodwinked, Gleam
Paint Pot in Rubenesque
Fluidline in Blacktrack


----------



## breeknee (Feb 8, 2008)

1. 187 brush
2. MSF in Naked You or Shimpagne
3. Nylon Shadow
4. Fluidline
5. Viva Glam V lipglass! 
6. Ruby Woo lipstick
7. Lipliner in Spice
8. Shadow in Mulch
9. Beauty powder in a peachy pink shade (don't know the name)
10. the concealer that comes in the tiny pot.


----------



## contrabassoon (Feb 9, 2008)

My top ten are:
Fix+ (or charged waters)
217 brush
Blacktrack Fluidline
A paint or a paint pot
Prep+Prime lash
187 brush
any of the versatile pigments (Vanilla, Tan, Fairylite, Your Ladyship)
Cleanse Off Oil
Eye Khols
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 12, 2008)

Bendel Girl l/g
Marrakesh l/s
Spice It Up l/s
Carbon e/s (I'm a very late convert to this life saving e/s)
Bronze e/s
Stubborn Brown Powerpoint e/p
Global Glow msf
213 brush
224 brush
Medium Dark Blot Powder


----------



## Mgrant918 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey everyone!!

My MAC must haves are:

129 brush
252 brush
Hyper Real NC400
Blacktrack f/l
Carbon e/s
Smoulder e/k
Prism blush
Viva Glam V LG
Bare Canvas paint
Coal Black prolash


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 13, 2008)

Fix+
217
182
StudioTech Foundation NC43
Carbon e/s
Dazzlelight e/s
Vanilla Pigment or Your ladyship
MSF
Honeylove l/s
Studio Finish Concealer!

I could continue for hours maybe.


----------



## erica_1020 (Feb 15, 2008)

VERY Late to this game but, in no particular order...
1. #182 brush
2. #217 brush
3. Rubenesque paint pot
4. Amberlights eyeshadow
5. MAC blot powder
6. Saddle eyseshadow
7. Firespot eyeshadow
8. #224 brush
9. Honeyflower lipstick
10. --Not sure yet but maybe Moisturelush face moisturizer using a sample right now


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 18, 2008)

1) Shroom e/s
2) 239 brush
3) Shooting Star
4) Yogamode
5) Blacktrack
6) Smokey Eyes palette from the 2007 holiday collection
7) Studio Fix compact powder foundation
8) Gingerly blush
9) Expensive Pink e/s
10) 187 brush


----------



## nextcontestant (Feb 18, 2008)

Currently (but always subject to change)

Lovechild lipglass
Yogurt e/s
Girlie e/s
Haux e/s
Scene e/s
Crystal e/s
Dubonnet lipstick (prefer amplified over glaze and lustre though these finishes seem to be what I see in the L/E)
Craving lipstick
Blushbaby powder blush
Blossoming blushcreme


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Feb 18, 2008)

My current list...

1. Bare Study paintpot
2. Plushlash Black
3. Studio Fix Powder
4. Angel lipstick
5. Blacktrack Fluidline
6. Painterly paintpot
7. Luna cream color base (<it makes everything more vibrant)
8. Ruby Woo lipstick
9. Angel Cream plushglass
10. Carbon eyeshadow


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 23, 2008)

- Blackground or Groundwork paint pots
- MSF Natural
- Select Tint SPF 15
- 224 Brush
- 266 Brush
- 182 Brush
- Feline kohl power
- Brow Shader
- Sweet As Cocoa blush
- Nanogold e/s


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 23, 2008)

1. Bare canvas paint
2. Carbon eyeshadow
3. Nylon eyeshadow
4. Fluidline for my waterlines
5. Studio fix 
6. Nymphette lipglass
7. Electra eyeshadow
8. SPF 15 Foundation
9. Dazzlelight eyeshadow
10. Make-up remover


----------



## marianamv (Feb 25, 2008)

its good to see all the top 10.. 
i can inprove my collection
thanx


----------



## Haylz (Feb 27, 2008)

Studio fix foundation
Frost pigment
Blacktrack fluidline
Select cover up concealer
Surreal e/s
Romp e/s
Falling star e/s
 Soft Sparkle Eyeliner - Goldenair
213 brush
252 brush

i buy most of my mac stuff at fresh fragrances and cosmetics


----------



## Trista (Feb 28, 2008)

1. Carbon eyeshadow
2. Smolder eye kohl
3. Blacktrack fluidline
3. Woodwinked eyeshadow
4. Bronze eyeshadow
5. Lipglass- the clear one
6. brush #239
7. Peachtwist blush
8. Plum Foolery blush
9. Margin blush
10. Bare Canvas Paint


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

clear lipglass
mixing medium
zoom lash
delft paintpot
teddy kohl
kelly green pigment
211 brush
252 brush
nymphette lipglass
vanilla pigment


----------



## adegea (Mar 1, 2008)

1. shroom e/s
2. charred e/s
3. peachykeen blush.
4. subculture.
5. blot.
6. pigment mauvement.
7. pigment teal.
8. msf new vegas
9. 190 brush.
10. rubia lipstick.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 1, 2008)

my 10 must haves (in no particular order) are:

fix+
oil control lotion
prep + prime skin 
182 brush
studio fix C4
blot powder/pressed in medium dark
MSF/natural in medium dark
187 brush
plush lash in plushblack
gold stroke pigment


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's mine (no particular order)
1. Vanilla pigment
2. Bronze e/s
3. Bare Canvas paint
4. Viva Glam VI l/s
5. High Top l/s
6. Goldmine e/s
7. Blot powder/pressed in medium dark
8. Humid e/s
9. Slect SPF15 in NC35
10. Mythology e/s


----------



## JesseVanity (Mar 8, 2008)

187 Brush.
217 Brush.
239 Brush.
Select Foundation.
Select Coverup.
Pinch O peach Blusher.
Smolder Eye Khol.
Sautin Taupe e/s.
Naked Lunch e/s.
Golden Bronzer.


----------



## Penn (Mar 8, 2008)

217 brush
224 brush
266 brush
expensive pink e/s
coquette e/s [brows]
black track fluidline
point black liquid last
182 brush
carbon e/s
select cover up concealer


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 8, 2008)

1) MAC wipes
2) Boot Black eyeliner
3) Fix+
4) Shroom e/s
5) 239 brush
6) 190 brush
7) 187 brush
8) Stereo Rose msf
9) Vanilla pigment
10) mac brush cleaner


----------



## Susanne (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh, this decision is hard...

MSF New Vegas
brush 187
e/s Parrot
e/s Charred
Pigment Teal
l/g Cult Fave
l/g White Magic
l/s Viva Glam I
BP Pearl Sunshine
blush Don't Be Shy


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

187 brush (foundation or bronzer or highlighter)
188 brush (blush)
eyeshadow to fill in your eyebrows
263 brush for brows
contouring powder (sculpt and shape)
fix +
plushlash mascara
whirl lipliner
a viva glam lipstick
carbon or black tied eyeshadow


----------



## rocking chick (Mar 8, 2008)

Moisture Select Concealer NW20
All Mineralize EyeShadows (I just cant decide)
Satellite Dreams e/s
Neutral Pink e/s
Dark Edge e/s
Nice Vice Paintpot
Painterly Paintpot 
219SE Brush
Dont Be Shy Blusher
Light Flush MSF


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 8, 2008)

1) Studio Fix Fluid;
2) Mineralize Skinfinish Natural;
3) Satin Taupe e/s;
4) 190;
5) 182;
6) Melba blush;
7) O l/s;
8) Vegas Volt l/s;
9) Brow Shader;
10) Orpheus khol


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh wow, this is hard! In no particular order....

1. Jest E/S
2. Sable E/S
3. 187 Brush
4. 217 Brush
5. Sweet William Blushcreme
6. Dollymix Blush
7. Graphic Brown fluidline
8. Fix +
9. Damzel l/g
10. Shimpagne MSF


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 13, 2008)

No specific order;

- 217 Brush
- 239 Brush
- Indianwood Paint Pot
- Bare Study Paint Pot
- Ambering Rose Blush
- Engraved Power Point Pencil
- Shroom E/S
- Amber Lights E/S
- Boot Black Liquid Eye Liner
- Fafi Lipstick Strawbaby


----------



## MrsWoods (Mar 13, 2008)

1.  Select Cover up Concealer NC 15
2.  MSF Light Flush
3.  BPB Sweetness
4.  Sculp&Shape "Sculpt/Accentuate"
5.  Fix +
6.  Fun'n'Sexy l/s
7.  Soft Ochre p/p
8.  Dark Edge e/s
9.  Nanogold e/s
10. Shroom e/s

Ok, this was hard! There is so much more, what should be on my list!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 14, 2008)

1. Amber Lights eyeshadow
2. Black Tied eyeshadow
3. Parfait Amour eyeshadow
4. NC15 loose powder
5. Constructivist paint pot
6. Nice Vice paint pot
7. Tempting eyeshadow
8. Blacktrack fluidline
9. Feline black eyeliner
10. Reflects Antique Gold Glitter


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 21, 2008)

No particular order:

1. Shroom eyeshadow
2. Snob lipstick
3. Viva Glam VI SE lipglass
4. Plushlash
5. Graphblack technakohl
6. Blacktrack fluidline
7. Strobe Lotion
8. Prep and Prime face
9. #182 Buffer brush
10. # 217 Blending brush


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 23, 2008)

Soooo hard to pick specific colors when there are so many that I love!!

1.Fix+
2. Prep + Prime SPF 50
3. MSFN Medium
4.Dubonnet lipstick
5.Smoking eyes quad
6.Vanilla pigment
7.Subtle pigment
8.Shroom shadow
9.Scant slimshine
10.Plushlash in Plushblack

No room to list all the wonderful brushes.


----------



## karinaf (Mar 23, 2008)

My top ten must haves:

1. VGV lip glass
2. VGIV lipstick
3. shroom eyeshadow
4. any smoke eyes quad/pallet you can get your hands on
5. carbon eyeshadow
6. espresso eyeshadow
7. vanilla pigment
8. blushbaby blush
9. mocha blush
10. blacktrack fluidline

you really can't just pick ten!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 23, 2008)

in no order:

1. blacktrack fluidline
2. softnote tendertone
3. any charged water/fix+
4. #183/182 for mineral foundation
5. #187 for liquid foundation
6. sugar trance lipglass
7. #222 blending brush
8. self-made quad (Rice paper, cork, all that glitters, tempting)
9. true romantic beauty powder blush
10. any MSF

yeah you cant really pick 10... no room for lipsticks... lol


----------



## dazzlelights (Mar 23, 2008)

studiofix
clear lipglass
prep and prime lash
smolder e/k
amberlights e/s
embark e/s
harmony blush
VGVI l/s
msfn
brush 182


----------



## lipstik (Apr 4, 2008)

In no particular order:

- Fix +
- Mad Cap l/g
- Fling brow pencil
- Daisychain e/s
- Studio touch-up stick corrector NC30
- MSFN Light Medium
- Studio Mist fdtn - Light
- Studio Fix C30
- Pinch o Peach sheertone blush
- Tenderling sheertone blush


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 4, 2008)

In no particular order &influenced by lastest LE collections:

Select Sheer Foundation
Blot Powder or Select Sheer Pressed Powder
217
187
168
Black Tide e/s
Sugar Trance l/g
Alpha Girl b/p
#7 Lashes
Bare Canvass Paint/Bare Study p/p

I tried to pick all different types of products, or else my list would be pretty much all e/s! lol


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 4, 2008)

1. Fix +
2. Blacktrack Fluidline
3. 266 brush
4. blending brush
5. c4 powder
6. prizm blush
7. shroom e/s
8. Lingering eye brow pencil
9. Love Nector l/g
10. NC27 Studio Tech


----------



## Madonna (May 17, 2008)

I'm an NC40. My my must-haves, in no particular order, are:

1. 168 brush
2. 219 brush
3. 239 brush
4. 266 brush
5. Blacktrack Fluidline
6. Dollymix Blush
7. Hug Me Lipstick
8. Gingerroot Lipliner
9. Shroom eyeshadow
10. Amber Lights eyeshadow


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 18, 2008)

I CHANGED MY MIND and i got a few more MAC products so..

(not in order)

1. amber lights e/s
2. stars n rockets e/s
3. shroom e/s
4. lip conditioner (stick form)
5. 242 brush
6. wonderstruck lustreglass
7. naked lunch e/s
8. beige-ing shadestick
9 taupographic shadestick
10. gleam e/x

XD


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

If this includes LE items:

Northern Lights MSF (my brand new holy grail product)
Helium pigment
Violet pigment
Beautiful Iris e/s
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Port Red lipstick
Pleasure Principle Dazzleglass
Ms. Fizz Dazzleglass
Alpha Girl beauty powder
217 brush
209 brush

(so I couldn't keep it to 10...)

If it is just perm items: 
217 brush
209 brush
Belightful iridescent powder
Violet pigment
Crystal Avalanche eyeshadow
Beautiful Iris eyeshadow
Goldmine eyeshadow
Aquadisiac eyeshadow

That shows you how little I buy from the perm collection...I could only have it at 8 whereas many LE items are things I cannot live without.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 4, 2008)

Everyone must have these 10 universal products - ur just not a fan otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1.  Prep + Prime - lash and skin
2.  Freckletone l/s and Syrup l/s
3.  face and body foundation
4.  Margin blusher
5.  Amber Lights e/s
5.  Fluidlines (or Bootblack, my first born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
6.  Zoom lash
7.  #7 lashes
8.  Vanilla pigment
9.  Reflects glitters (esp pearl) 
10.  Sharkskin shadestick


----------



## cipelica (Nov 5, 2008)

1. Select Moisturecover
2. Blot powder pressed
3. Zoom lash
4. Vanilla pigment
5. Clear lip glass
6. Painterly paintpot
7. Blushbaby blush
8. Feline p/c
9. 187
10. Russian red l/s


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Nov 5, 2008)

1. Studio Mist Foundation( Love it)
2. Zoom Lash Mascara 
3. 187 Brush
4. Fluidline ( Blacktrack)
5. Viva Glam V l/g
6. Sweet as Cocoa blush
7. Loverush blush
8. Brow Shader-Soft Charcoal/Maple
9. 33 Lashes
10. Dangerzone e/s


----------



## bellezzadolce (Nov 5, 2008)

*Bamboom Paint
*Patina Eyeshadow
*Mineralized Skinfinish/Natural
*Fix +
*#150
*#224
*#266
*Lip Condtioner
*Studio Moisture Cream
*Viva Glam V Lipstick


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 5, 2008)

1. Blot Powder in Dark
2. Freshbrew l/s
3. 266 Brush
4. Mystery e/s (for brows)
5. NC45 studio stick
6. Wildly Lush l/g
7. Carbon e/s
8. 239 brush
9. Print e/s
10. Water based mixing medium


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2008)

oooohh this is fun! my top 10 are as follows...

1 - woodwinked eyeshadow - a seriously amazing looking brown / bronze / gold with wicked pay off!

2 - gleam eyeshadow - pretty highlight colour and i have been known to use a little opn my cheeks!

3 - blitz and glitz fluidline - i find blacktrack a little too black for me so this is a perfect black every day eyeliner and so easy to apply with my 209 brush!

4 - black tied eyeshadow - i find it easier to blend than carbon and the sparkles are cute and subtle enough for everyday wear

5 - water based mixing medium - alot of my pigments would be lost without this! makes old gold look AMAZING!!

6 - party mate lipstick - such a shame it was limited because it's a really pretty pinky red shade and lasts for quite a while too

7 - steamy eyeshadow - a very pretty greeny colour which again has great texture and payoff

8 - dollymix blush - looks very bright pink in the pan but it's quite sheer at first when applied but you can build it up to be quite a bright pink

9 - teal pigment - my first mac pigment and i still love it to death! makes a great eyeliner, crease colour, wash colour (if you're brave!!) and just generally a really pretty shade that's very very long lasting!!

10 - rubenesque paint pot - very pretty peachy gold and makes my shadows last even longer!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 5, 2008)

Fix+
187 brush
217 brush
Shroom e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Soft Ochre p/p
MAC wipes
Barbie Pearl Blossom BP
Brush Cleaner
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 5, 2008)

1. hug me lipstick
2. satin taupe eyeshadow
3. painterly paint pot
4. blacktrack fluidline
5. deep brown pigment
6. feline kohl power
7. patina e/s
8. carbon e/s
9. 217 brush
10. 187 brush


----------



## Zeastlake (Nov 5, 2008)

1- freckletone lipstick
2- 187 brush
3- 239 brush
4- 217 brush
5- blacktrack fluidline
6- feline
7- sunbasque blush
8- love nectar lustreglass
9- vanilla pigment
10-bare study paintpot


----------



## KellyBean (Nov 5, 2008)

-Love nectar l/g
-Springsheen blush
-239 brush
-Soba
-Naked Lunch
-217 brush
-Mylar
-Beguile browset
-blacktrack f/l
-210 brush


----------



## genduk26 (Nov 5, 2008)

1. fix +
2. mac brush cleaner
3. 187
4. 190
5. 168
6. 217
7. 222
8. your ladyship pigment
9. black tied e/s
10. stark naked BP blush


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 6, 2008)

1. nylon
2. woodwinked es
3. russian red l/s
4. brave l/s
5. dame blush
6. petticoat msf
7. black liquid last
8. embark es
9. amber lights e/s
10. ample pink p/g


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 6, 2008)

1.  Soba eyeshadow
2.  Folie eyeshadow
3.  Embark eyeshadow
4.  Studio Fix NW45 fluid/Powder
5.  Bronze CCB
6.  Studio tech concealor?!
7.  Spiked Brow Pencil
8.  217 brush!
9.  Double sided lip refinisher
10.  224 brush!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 6, 2008)

1. Fix+ Spray
2. Blacktrack Fluidline
3. Gingerly blush
4. New York Apple lipstick
5. Russian Red lipglass
6. Nylon e/s
7. Bare Study paintpot
8. Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
9. Springsheen blush
10. Dazzleglass


----------



## poker face (Nov 6, 2008)

Studio Fix Fluid 
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural 
Select Moisturecover 
#190 Brush 
#168 Brush 
Fix+ 
Smolder Eye Kohl 
#239 Brush 
#219 Brush 
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator 

I would have listed some shadows but, honestly... that would never make it into a list of 10 things.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Nov 6, 2008)

1.187 Brush
 2.blot Powder In Dark
 3.studio Finish Concealer Nc50
 4.msf Natural Dark
 5.soba E/s
 6.love Joy Blush (sonic Chic)
 7.format Blush
 8.stay In Touch L/s (cremesheen)
 9."o" L/s
10. 3n L/g


----------



## kittykit (Nov 6, 2008)

1. Select SPF 15
2. 217
3. 168
4. 187
5. Carbon
6. Fluidline Blacktrack
7. Cubic blush
8. Shroom
9. Blot Powder Pressed
10. Clear lipglass


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 7, 2008)

im new to mac so im like in love with everything but must haves would be

Studio Fix Fluid NC45
187 stippling brushh... amazing
prep & prime
fix +
desert rose blush
studio fix powder
brun e/s (eyebrows)
ricepaper (highlightt)
Studio finish conceler
moisture lushhh

this was hard..... lol i imagine how it was for you guys who have more than me no particular order just thingss a use every dayy coulnt live without


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 9, 2008)

1. Shroom e/s
2. BPB Joyous
3. Mineralize blush Nuance
4. Lightly Ripe l/s
5. Blacktrack f/l
6. Violet pigment
7. #187
8. Select cover-up
9. #181
10. Mineralize blush Gentle


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine has to be

1. Studio Fix Fluid NC15
2. 187 brush
3. 182 brush
4. Painterly Paint Pot
5. Warm Soul mineralize blush
6. Oyster Girl l/g
7. Rapturous mattene
8. Rebel Rock Blue p/g
9. Golden Olive p/g
10. MSFN Light Medium


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

These are my top 10 for the average woman. These are great choices for everyday. I chose all permanent products too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
2. Select Cover-Up
3. Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
4. Sunbasque Blush Powder
5. Painterly/Groundwork Paint Pot (depending on skintone)
6. Kid Eyeshadow
7. Expresso Eyeshadow
8. Smolder Eye Pencil
9. Viva Glam V Lipstick
10. Ample Pink Plushglass


----------



## annikay (Nov 10, 2008)

MSFN in Light
Bare Study Paint Pot
Groundwork Paint Pot
Pearlglide eyeliner in Molasses
Powersurge eye kohl
Brow Finisher in Blonde
Lipgelee in Jellybabe
Mineralize Blush in Warm Soul 
Mascara X in Black
Slimshine in Bare


----------



## rmcandlelight (Nov 11, 2008)

fluidline-blacktrack
eyeshadows, carbon, chrome yellow
petticoat-msf
cult of cherry-spiced chocolate quad---I think thats the name of it.
dazzle glass-date night
266 brush
187 brush
190 brush
224 brush


----------



## LipglossLover13 (Apr 3, 2009)

1. Mineralise skinfinish natural
2. Plus luxe plushglass
3. Bare slimshine
4. Shroom e/s
5. Lollipop loving l/s
6. Your ladyship pigment
7. Pink fish TLC
8. Brush cleanser
9. 239 brush
10. 224 brush

They're the 10 products I couldn't live without currently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








xx


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2009)

these are my current top 10... they change all the time though!

- cash flow paint pot
- delft paint pot
-violet pigment
-hue lipstick
- creme cup lipstick
- bell bottom blue pigment
- redhead msf
- comet blue dazzleglass
-viva glam VI dazzleglass
- pink opal pigment


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 3, 2009)

Currently:

1. 187 brush
2. 188 brush
3. 217 brush
3. MSF powder - Medium
4. Petticaot MSF
5. Fix +
6. Amber Lights e/s
7. Woodwinked e/s
8. Humid e/s
9. Star Violet e/s
10. Viva Glam V l/s


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 6, 2009)

1. 217 brush
2. 109 brush
3. 242 brush
4. Feline eye kohl
5. Smoking Eyes quad
6. Fix+
7. Dollymix blush
8. Love Nectar Lustreglass
9. So Ceylon MSF
10. Penultimate eyeliner


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 6, 2009)

1.Paint pot on soft ochre
2.Plushglass in bountiful
3.Dainty mineralised blush
4.lightly ripe lipstick
5.Mineralised natural skinfinish in light
6.Blacktrack fluidline
7.Delights 6 trend eyes palette (thank god I got a backup as i'm into it already)
8.Lip conditioner stick
9.Pink pearl pigment
10.Lightscapade msf


----------



## Mec (Apr 6, 2009)

*1.    217 blending *(_If I needed to bring just one brush with me in space, would be this!!!_






 )
 *2.    219 pencil 
  3.    187 duo fibre
  4.    Vanilla e/s
  5.    Satin Taupe e/s
  6.    Carbon e/s
7.    Naked pigment
  8.    Vanilla pigment
  9.    Lipglass clear
  10. Fix+


*


----------



## jmarie7481 (Apr 6, 2009)

In no order...this is what I NEED to just do the simplest of looks...

1. 187 brush
2. 226 brush
3. 208 brush
4. Era eyeshadow
5. Cork eyeshadow
6. Medium MSFN/Shimmer Duo
7. MSFN Medium Dark
8. a MSF
9. Clear lipglass
10. Russian Red lipstick

I think...this was REALLY hard. It would be like torture to only be able to use these products every day. lol!


----------



## Rosario (Apr 6, 2009)

182 kabuki brush
 217 brush
 239 brush
 creme blushes (no specific colors)
 Creme D Nude l/s
 Ample Pink l/g
 Satin Taupe e/s
 Beige-in shadestick
Love Nectar l/g
Bare slimshine


----------



## SMMY (Apr 6, 2009)

Randomly and currently:
1. 217/219 brushes - I can't choose!
2. Mothbrown eye shadow
3. Blooming blush
4. Porcelain Pink msf
5. Lolliipop Loving lipstick
6. Perfect Topping msf
7. Metal Rock msf
8. X Rocks blush
9. Corps de Couleur quad
10. Shadowy Lady quad

do we just have to limit it to ten items?
I have a bunch of MAC items I love, but the above are either in constant rotation/ultra unique/or couldn't live without looking at them at least once a week. <-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and though it isn't a MAC item, because everyone needs a great purple eye shadow and nothing I've ever found comes close to it: Chanel single soft touch eye shadow in amethyst. It is the most unique and fantabulous purple eye shadow I've ever come across. It is like jewelry for your eyelid.


----------



## luvmkup (Apr 7, 2009)

This is going to be so hard.

Kinda Sexy l/s
239
242
224
Prep 'n' Prime Mascara
Peaches blush
Untitled paint
Idol eyes e/s
Graphology e/s
Blot powder in medium


----------



## Tahti (Apr 7, 2009)

- 217 brush
- 187 brush
- Fix+
- StudioFix Powder Foundation
- Blacktrack Fluidline
- Russian Red L/S
- Myth L/S
- Paint Pot Painterly
- Carbon E/S
- Espresso E/S
- Well Dressed blush

love!!! <3


----------



## MrsWoods (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsWoods* 

 
_1.  Select Cover up Concealer NC 15
2.  MSF Light Flush
3.  BPB Sweetness
4.  Sculp&Shape "Sculpt/Accentuate"
5.  Fix +
6.  Fun'n'Sexy l/s
7.  Soft Ochre p/p
8.  Dark Edge e/s
9.  Nanogold e/s
10. Shroom e/s

Ok, this was hard! There is so much more, what should be on my list!_

 

It's interesting how things change over time!
Now my 10 must haves are:

1. Blanc Type e/s
2. Remotely Grey e/s
3. Dark Edge/Concrete e/s
4. Brit Wit Cremeblush
5. Studio Sculpt Concealer NW 15
6. 188 Brush
7. 217 Brush
8. 213 Brush
9. Creme Cup l/s
10. Twig Twig l/s


----------



## tremorviolet (Apr 7, 2009)

239 brush
187 brush
217 brush
266 brush
Rich Ground f/l
Auburn eyeshadow shader
Soft Ochre p/p
Texture e/s
Shroom e/s
Lovelorn l/s

The first six are really the can't live withouts, the others are just some of my faves I reach for often.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_In no particular order:
1. Vanilla Pigment
2. Bare Canvas Paint
3. SFF NW 15
4. Lightscapade MSF
5. Graphic Brown Fluidline
6. Lithograph Fluidline
7. Brill e/s
8. Ploof e/s
9. Steamy e/s
10. Coppering e/s_

 
Since I posted my list a long time ago, I want to redo as I have lots of new must haves...

1. Vanilla Pigment
2. Bare Canvas Paint
3. Studio Fix Fluid Foundation
4. Brill Eyeshadow
5. Blacktrack Fluidline
6. #222 brush
7. Vanilla Eyeshadow
8. Blooming Blush (LE)
9. Fresh Green Mix MES (LE but returning as permanent)
10. Gentle Fumes Quad (LE)

I know you only asked for 10, but I also love:

- Shadowy Lady Quad
- Tempting Quad
- Your Ladyship Pigment
- Pink Swoon Blush
- Plink l/s


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Hm...mine change often depending on what new stuff comes out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine right now, in no order:

165 Brush
187 Brush
Soft Ochre Paint Pot
Metal Rock MSF
Shimpagne MSF
Inventive Quad
Thunder Eyes Quad
Dipdown Fluidline
Don't Be Shy Barbie Loves MAC blush
Hot Planet MB


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 8, 2009)

studio fix fluid nw25
fix +
239 brush
187 brush
petticoat msf
109 brush
carbon e/s
bare slimeshine
love nector l/g
studio finish concealer nw20


----------



## yepanotherone (May 3, 2009)

1. Fix +
2. Mimmy lipglass
3. Arena eyeshadow
4. Prep and Prime lash
5. Plushlash mascara
6. Chestnut lip pencil
7. MSF in dark
8. Studio Sculpt concealer
9. Spiked brow pencil
10. Brow set


----------



## Lizzie (May 3, 2009)

187
109
217
222
242
224
Bare Canvas Paint
Blacktrack Fluidline 
Shell CCB
Matte Texture

Dang, 10 items went by too quickly.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (May 3, 2009)

1. Shocolate lipglass
2. Chestnut lip pencil
3. Honeyflower lip stick
4. Face and Body foundation
5. Deep Dark blot powder
6. Deep Dark msf natural
7. Spiced Chocolate quad
8. Tempting quad
9/10. two eyeshadow brushes that I've had so long the numbers have rubbed off of them


----------



## Kalico (May 3, 2009)

1. Merrily blush
2. Blacktrack fluidline
3. Shroom
4. Carbon
5. 187
6. 239
7. 217
8. My 3 tendertones (Take a Hint, Sweet Tooth and Pucker)
9. Porcelain Pink
10. Vanilla e/s


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2009)

What have become staples for me:

1. Prep+Prime Lip
2. Prep+Prime Lash
3. Charcoal Brow Shader
4. Spiked Brow Pencil
5. Fix+
6. MSF Dark
7. Texture eyeshadow
8. 182 Brush
9. 242 Brush
10. 209 Brush


----------



## michelle79 (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_1. 217 brush
2. 109 brush
3. 242 brush
4. Feline eye kohl
5. Smoking Eyes quad
6. Fix+
7. Dollymix blush
8. Love Nectar Lustreglass
9. So Ceylon MSF
10. Penultimate eyeliner_

 
I would change #'s 9 & 10 & replace them with Blonde MSF & Blacktrack fluidline.


----------



## MacAddict09 (May 3, 2009)

1. MSF Light
2. Facinating eye kohl
3. Fix +
4. 109 brush
5. 182 brush
6. 217 brush
7. 242 brush
8. Viva Glam V l/s
9.Woodwinked e/s
10. Mulch e/s


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (May 4, 2009)

In no specific order

211 eye and lip pencil brush
Blue pigment
Vellum e/s
Post Haste e/s
Hello Kitty Lucky Tom e/s quad
Creme d'Nude lipstick
Creme de la Femme lipstick
Diva lipstick
Magnetique lipgloss
makeup remover wipes...the scent is addictive


----------



## ginger9 (May 4, 2009)

In no order of optimal importance;

1. Woodwinked e/s
2. Teal p/m
3. Old Gold p/m
4. GAT l/s
5. Studio Fix
6. Blitz & Glitz f/l (sub Blacktrack)
7. Smut e/s
8. Amber Lights e/s
9. Dollymix blush
10. Sunbasque blush

I kept LE and discontinued out of the list.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Here's mine (no particular order)
1. Vanilla pigment
2. Bronze e/s
3. Bare Canvas paint
4. Viva Glam VI l/s
5. High Top l/s
6. Goldmine e/s
7. Blot powder/pressed in medium dark
8. Humid e/s
9. Select SPF15 in NC30
10. Mythology e/s_

 
So my list has changed since I last posted. Especially since I was wearing the wrong foundation shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Studio Sculpt Foundation NW25
2. Studio Sculpt concealer NC30
3. 239 brush
4. 217 brush
5. 187 brush
6. Painterly p/p
7. Blankety l/s
8. Smut e/s
9. Blanc Type e/s
10. Up the Amp l/s


----------



## lucyinthesky (May 6, 2009)

1. 239 brush
2. 222 brush
3. 188 brush
4. Perfect Topping MSF
5. Vanilla eyeshadow
6. Patisserie l/s
7. Earth to Earth MB
8. Summer Rose B/P
9. Buckwheat e/s
10. 226 brush


----------



## olddcassettes (May 6, 2009)

1.) 224
2.) 217
3.) blacktrack fluidline
4.) Russian Red l/s
5.) Vanilla pigment
6.) Nylon e/s
7.) Chrome Yellow e/s
8.) Gold Deposit MSF
9.) Love Joy blush 
10.) Fever blush


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 6, 2009)

1. 187 brush
2. MSFN in Medium Plus
3. Bare Study p/p
4. Print e/s
5. Blankety l/s
6. Dame blush
7. 219 brush
8. Underage l/g
9. Studio Finish Concealer in NC30
10. Mylar e/s


----------



## barbieismetal (May 29, 2009)

Blackground p/p
Snob l/s
Myth l/s
Studio Finish Concealer NC20
Carbon e/s
Hepcat e/s
BlackTrack
Pink Poodle l/g
Girl About Town l/s
Sweetness Beauty Powder


----------



## miss_primer (May 29, 2009)

1 msf natural in medium dark
2 lovelorn lipstick
3 sweetie lipstick
4 187 Brush
5 Gentle mineralize blush
6 239 brush
7 heritage rouge pigment
8 tippy blush
9 perfect topping msf
10 lollipop loving lipstick


----------



## kikobaby (May 31, 2009)

Sunnydaze pigment
oyster girl lipglass
188/139/216 brushes
pleasantry blush
blonde msf
earth to earth blush
silverthorn eyeshadow
lithograph fluidline
night fish fluidline
lovely lily pigment


----------



## Snootus0722 (May 31, 2009)

Studio fix powder
fix +
266 brush
vanilla pigment
naked pigment
warm soul blush
ricepaper e/s
teddy e/l
109 brush
181 brush


----------



## Sashan (May 31, 2009)

187 Brush
109 Brush
Prep and Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
Rose Romance l/s
Tippy Blush
Vanilla Pigment
Boy Bait l/g
Redhead MSF
Fix +
Viva Glam VI SE l/g


----------



## mac_attack77 (Jun 2, 2009)

1) Blacktrack Fluid Line
2) Plum Lipliner
3) Summer Rose BP
4) Magnetique l/g
5) 242 brush
6) 222 brush
7) 116 brush
8) Breath of Plum Blush
9) Shroom e/s
10) Graphology e/s


----------



## Lotte (Jun 4, 2009)

In no particular order:

1. Bare Study paint pot
2. Greensmoke eyeshadow
3. 252
4. Phloof !
5. Warm Soul Mineralize Blush
6. Face and Body Foundation N2
7.217
8. Mystery Kohl Power
9. Carbon eyeshadow
10.239


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Jun 7, 2009)

Eeek this is fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My items:

MAC Smoking Eyes Quad (I have 4 of these babies)
189 Brush
Studio Sculpt Foundation
4n Lipstick
Plush Lash Mascara
Brow finisher in Mink
#7 Lash
Eversun Blush
Blacktrack Fluidline
Prep+Prime Finishing Powder


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmm, guess my must have would be my most used items


Saddle e/s 
Siss lipstick 
224 brush 
1n lipglass (recently discovered how much i love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Coppertone blush 
Black eyeliner (graphblack the black from the heatherette duo. Forgot the name) 
Groundwork paint pot 
Swiss Chocolate e/s 
Satin Taupe e/s 
Woodwinked e/s


----------



## Sojourner (Jun 20, 2009)

...


----------



## radarlove (Jun 20, 2009)

*Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

Hey all!

I was bored and curious today, so I decided to make a tally of the overall top ten MAC must-haves from this thread: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/w...ves-mac-39369/

I wanted to know what Specktra's all-time favourite products are and put them all together in one place. Since the thread has been going for a few years and is 13 pages long, I figured it would give a good indication of our most loved products. I thought this would be helpful to new folks who are just starting out and want to know some popular tried-and-true MAC products, since reading through that whole thread can be daunting! Here they are in order...

1. #187 brush
2. Blacktrack fluidline
3. Fix+
4. #217 brush
5. Vanilla pigment
6. Shroom eyeshadow
7. MSF Natural
8. #239 brush
9. #224 brush
10. Blot powder

No big surprises here! Some important staples, and, not surprisingly, brushes are very popular.

After the top 10, I broke it down into categories:

Next top 5 brushes: #182, #266, #219, #222, #209
Next top 5 eye products: Carbon eyeshadow, Satin Taupe eyeshadow, Bare Canvas paint, Woodwinked eyeshadow, Amber Lights eyeshadow
Next top 5 lip products: Viva Glam V lipstick, Love Nectar lipglass, Russian Red lipstick, Viva Glam V lipglass, Clear lipglass
Next top 5 face products: Studio Fix powder, Select Cover-Up concealer, Studio Finish concealer, Studio Fix Fluid foundation, Prep + Prime skin
Next top 5 cheek products: Petticoat MSF, Shimpagne MSF, Well Dressed blush, Sunbasque blush, Sweet William blushcreme

I hope this helps someone out!


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/whats-your-top-10-must-haves-mac-39369/

Not even half a page down in this forum.


----------



## radarlove (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/whats-your-top-10-must-haves-mac-39369/

Not even half a page down in this forum._

 
Probably best to read the post before you comment...I spent quite a bit of time on this.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/whats-your-top-10-must-haves-mac-39369/

Not even half a page down in this forum._

 
this is more of a compilation of the products that were most popular in that thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for the list!


----------



## versace (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

thank you


----------



## with.the.band (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

Thanks for your effort! Must have been very time-consuming.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

wow! must have taken you ages to sort through all that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


good to see fix+ in the top 10! i use it pretty much everyday


----------



## CosmePro (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

Thanks for this!  

I have to notice that for the cheek products 3/5 are DC'd..what's up with that??? 

Shimpagne is my lover...*sigh*


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

lovely! thanks for you doing this, I really get tired of looking at everyones list because I get lazy... lol


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

Awesome!!! I have everything on the top 10 list!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## KarlaKayM (Jun 22, 2009)

Blacktrack Fluidline
#222
#224
#219
Black Tied
Studio Finish Conceler
Vanilla Pigment
Satin Taupe
Blankety Lippie
Whirl Lipliner


----------



## firelyon (Jun 23, 2009)

Never leave home without....

Kid e/s
Woodwinked e/s
Buried Treasure e/l
Bronze Bronzer
Carbon e/s
Painterly p/p
Sunny Daze pigment (need more!)
Star Violet e/s
Embark e/s
Fluidline (Black or Brown)


----------



## TheCollector (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

Thank you so much for posting this!  It is very nice to see it so concise, and what the majority thinks.  

I definitely appreciate it!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Specktra's Top Ten MAC Must-Haves*

Wow, thanks for putting this together! Very helpful. <3


----------



## Pink_Cupcake16 (Jun 26, 2009)

For me, I'd say:

1. Naked Lunch e/s
2. Shroom e/s
3. Woodwinked e/s
4. Romp e/s
5. Satin Taupe e/s
6. Blushbaby blush
7. Melba blush
8. Prrr l/g
9. Revealing l/s
10. VGV l/s


----------



## rarity (Jun 27, 2009)

1. Carbon e/s
2. Blanc type e/s
3. Nico l/g
4. Blankety l/s
5. Baby sparks d/g
6. Viva Glam V l/s or l/g
7. Blacktrack fluidline
8. 217 brush
9. 224 brush
10. MSF (I only have 1 - Perfect Topping)


----------



## princesssparkle (Jun 27, 2009)

1.) 217 brush
2.) MSF Natural 
3.) 219
4.) Fluidline in Blacktrack
5.) Mulch e/s
6.) Carbon e/s
7.) Select Cover-Up
8.) Era e/s
9.) Embark e/s
10.) Brave l/s


----------



## little_wing (Jun 27, 2009)

MUST HAVES (in no particular order):

1) 187 brush, excellent for applying liquid foundation, blushes, bronzers, and highlighters

2) 217 brush, applies eyeshadow on the lid AND crease perfect. The stiffness of this brush  blends out shadow better than big fluffy brushes.

3) 224 brush, perfect for applies washes of color to the lid. I heard it's also good for concealer

4) Texture eyeshadow, can be used all over the lid to warm up the eye or in the crease. This is the ultimate crease shadow to be paired with other colors.

5) Mineralize Skinfinish in Deep Dark, this is a finishing powder but works PERFECT as a bronzer and blush. It has a satin finish with no glitter or sparkle crap at all. 

6) Clear lipglass, this can be used on its own to give my lips a plump effect. It's perfect in turning lipsticks into lipglosses. 

7) Espresso eyeshadow, can be used all over lid paired with eyeliner to give a subtle, sultry look or blended with black eyeshadow to give a sultry eye. Can also be used eyebrows.

8) Fix +, awesome product! I use this to spray over my face when it is naked. It gives a nice glow. I also use this to set my makeup.

9) Freckletone lipstick - the perfect nude for my NC42 skin

10) Secret Blush


----------



## celestia (Jul 6, 2009)

Specifics?

1.) 187 
2.) 239
3.) 226 // 219
4.) Spiced Chocolate quad 
5.) Petticoat MSF // Stereo Rose MSF
6.) CoC lipglass
7.) flammable paint
8.) Blacktrack fluidline
9.) if i could fit a single eyeshadow/pigment here, I wouldn't be buying the rest to fill an x15 pro palette.


There are some things I have yet to try (fix+) so I suppose this will be a gradually changing list of Top 10 must haves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i haven not tried the 226 either, but i'm putting it up there because I feel that strongly about it! If I was wrong, then the trusty 219 replaces it just as well.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fix +
187
217
165
109
All that Glitters e/s
Soft Brown e/s
Espresso e/s
Carbon e/s
Lollipop Lovin' l/s


----------



## paperfishies (Jul 7, 2009)

My 10 MAC must haves...

Fix+
Mascara X
224 
109
Prep+prime transparent finishing powder
Show Orchid lipstick
whirl lip liner
Studio fix powder
Chromalines in black and white (hey they are the same product just different colors it counts as one, lol!)
Cream Colour base Nude


----------



## shy_gal_jojo65 (Jul 10, 2009)

1. Fix+
2. Moisturelush
3. 109
4. 224
5. Studio Sculpt Foundation
6. Blot Powder
7. MSFs
8. Blacktrack Fluidline
9. 217
10. Mineralized Blush


----------



## disconlemonade (Jul 19, 2009)

1. 187
2. 239
3. Fix +
4. Lovenectar lustreglass
5. Freckletone l/s
6. Gingerly
7. Woodwinked
8. All that Glitters
9. Ricepaper
10. Blacktrack f/l


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Jul 27, 2009)

ONLY 10???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok so here there are in no particular order:

1> Freshwater Eyeshadow
2> Fix+
3> Bare Canvas Paint
4> Glamour Puss Dazzle Glass
5> Chrome Yellow Eyeshadow
6> Antique Gold Pigment
7> Studio Tech
8> Chroma Cake 
9> Drizzle Gold Beauty Powder
10> Fresh Spring Mix Mineralize Eyeshadow


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 28, 2009)

here is mine

1. 217 brush
2. 224 brush
3.109 brush
4. MSF in Medium dark
5. MSF in Gold Deposit
6. Moth to Flame Dazzleglass
7.Milan Mode l/s Euroristracts 2
8.Twinks e/s
9.Woodwinked
10.all that glitters


----------



## plasticLVR (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 

 
_this is going to sound like a stupid question. but what is fix+
i know mac has it but i dont know exactley what it does. something about setting powder?_

 
so if you already got you're answer but it sets your makeup when your done...use it with pigments....you can use it just to refresh your makeup...it can be used as an after shave....I know I'm forgetting something.?


----------



## plasticLVR (Jul 29, 2009)

no particular order..
187
15 pc palletes
x rocks blush
222
grand entrance e/s
classical lipstick
CARBON e/s
nat msf
182
168


----------



## rehana (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmm...

No order...

Naked Lunch e/s
Honesty e/s
Angel l/s
Embraceable l/s
Goldmine e/e
Blacktrack fluidline
Babyblush (I think that's what it's called) blush
Viva Glam VI LE l/s
Brun e/s (my perfectttt eyebrow shade!!)
217


----------



## Paperbacktrippe (Aug 10, 2009)

Blankety l/s
phone number eye kohl
perfect topping msf
wedge e/s
satin taupe e/s
white frost e/s
jest e/s
well-plumed quad
blacktrack
gentle mb


----------



## escapade (Aug 11, 2009)

Texture e/s (awesome crease colour!)
Folie e/s (love it! don't know how I ever lived without it!)
Ricepaper e/s (the perfect highlighter)
Underplay l/s
Expensive Pink e/s 
Mulch e/s (great texture, beautiful colour)
Viva Glam V l/g 
Stubborn Brown Powerpoint Pencil
217 brush
Studio Fix


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 11, 2009)

109 brush (amazing for liquid foundation!)
217 brush
Tan pigment
Blacktrack fluidline
Up the Amp l/s
Prep and Prime Finishing Powder
Sketch e/s
Ravishing l/s
Peachykeen blush
Petticoat MSF


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

...


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 15, 2009)

(I'm a MAC newbie, so I don't have much more than 10 MAC products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

1. 239
2. Fix +
3. 266
4. Studio Fix Powder
5. Triple Fusion MSF
6. Woodwinked e/s
7. Dazzle Light e/s
8. Twinks e/s
9. 188
10. Fresco Rose P/P


----------



## Laurie (Aug 15, 2009)

:|.. It's not possible!!! But I'l tryy... In no particular order.. 

1]Fix+
2]217
3]Arena e/s
4]Crystal Avalanche e/s
5]Deep Truth e/s
6]MSFN Medium Deep
7]SFF
8]Beauty Marked e/s
9]Nocturnelle e/s
10]Fresco Rose p/p


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 16, 2009)

My list....

MAC 217 brush
Blacktrack Fluidline
Painterly paintpot
Constructivist paint pot
MSFN (mineralized skin finish natural)
Plum Dressing e/s
Vibrant Grape e/s
Fig. 1 e/s
Cream color base (LE) Fresh Morning

Edited to Add:

Black greasepaint stick!


----------



## knics33 (Aug 16, 2009)

1. 239
2. 224
3. 187
4. fix +
5. Melba blush
6. Satin taupe e/s
7. Vex e/s
8. lipstick in 'O"
9. lipglass in mimmy (hello kitty)
10. Carbon e/s


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 16, 2009)

Fix+
Hot Tahiti l/s
Viva Glam V l/g
Heritage Rouge pigment
Naked pigment
Jardin Aires pigment
Rice Paper e/s
Clear l/g
MSF Natural
Brow Pencil-Stud


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 16, 2009)

Studio Fix Powder (for when I want the 'oooh shes a Diva' look) lol
Blot Powder
Blot Powder (yes I put it TWICE!)
Raizin Blush
Format Blush
Shooting Star MSF
Merrily Blush (my HG)
Feline Eye Kohl
214 Brush (sigh...the ever elusive one)
Vanilla Pigment


----------



## Nzsallyb (Aug 18, 2009)

What i reach for the most:
1.Feline kohl power
2.Studio Fix fluid
3.Moisturecover concealor - love it on undereyes, eats touche eclat alive!
4.solar white e/s
5.mont blanc e/s (the black one from chill)
6.217 
7.190
8.239
9.soft and gentle MSF
10.OAM blush


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 18, 2009)

Let's see... this really makes you think!

252
217
116
Pink Swoon blush
Vanilla e/s
Fig.1 e/s
Clear Brow Finisher
Bare Slimshine
Creme D'Nude l/s
Prrr l/g


----------



## Tudor Rose (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't have a giant collection, but in no particular order:

Twinks e/s
Seedy Pearl e/s
Folie e/s
Love Nectar l/g
Cockney l/s
Vie Veneto l/g
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW20
Studio Fix NW15 
Creme d'Nude l/s
239 Brush


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 19, 2009)

In no specific order:
Plush Lash Mascara
Zoom Lash Mascara
Studio Moisture Tint in Deep Dark
217 brush
222 brush
Dollymix blush
CCB in Bronze
Blacktrack F/L
Trance Plant lustre glass
Natural Flare mineral e/s quad


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 21, 2009)

-109 brush
-all that glitters
-cork
-217 brush
-239 brush
-Love Nectar lustreglass
-168 brush
-219 brush
-prep&prime lash
-graphblack technakohl


----------



## BoaConstrictor (Sep 16, 2009)

1. Brush "217" 
2. Brush "239"
3. Brush "109" 
4. Studio finish spf 35 concealer
5. Cream Colour Base "Pearl"
6. Fix +
7. Powder Blush "Dollymix"
8. Lipstick "Russian red"
9. Eye Shadow "Patina"
10. Lip Pencil "Spice"


----------



## afloresm13 (Sep 16, 2009)

In no particular order:

- Fix+
- Shroom eyeshadow
- Satin Taupe eyeshadow
- Mineralize Skinfinish Natural (as a light coverage foundation)
- So Ceylon Mineralize Skinfinish (as a blush)
- Refined Mineralize Skinfinish (as a highlighter)
- Graphblack eyeliner
- Vanilla pigment
- 224 Brush
- Carbon eyeshadow


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm pretty new with MAC, so this is based on what I have currently! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) Fix +
2) MSF Natural
3) Blacktrack Fluidline
4) 209 brush
5) 109 brush
6) Peaches blush
7) Vanilla pigment
8) Cocomotion pigment
9) Select SPF 15 liquid
10) Pressed Blot Powder


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

!. Shale e/s
2. Satin Taupe e/s
3. Woodwinked e/s
4. Bronze e/s
5. Soft Lust l/s
6. Well Dressed blush
7. Porcelain Pink MSF
8. All's Fair l/s
9. Retrospeck e/s
10. Select Coverup NW20


----------



## nursie (Sep 19, 2009)

i'll go in order of 10 mac things i use most regularly and like:
1. studio fix powder NC35
2. feline eye kohl
3. shark shadestick
4. bare study paint pot
5. warmed mineralized skin finish
6. dainty mineralized blush
7. merrily mineralized blush
8. cult of cherry spiced chocolate quad
9. antiquitease smokey eye palette
10. emote blush


----------



## pianohno (Sep 20, 2009)

This is tricky!
1.) Omega e/s (only thing that'll do for my blonde brows)
2.) Hue l/s 
3.) Bare Study p/p
4.) Well Dressed blush
5.) 188
6.) 109
7.) Sculpt and Shape duo in Bone Beige/Emphasize
8.) Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in light
9.) Blonde MSF
10.) Fix+


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

1. Fix +
2. Mattene Night Violet lipstick
3. #214 Short Shader Brush
4. Mutiny Pigment
5. #217 Blending Brush
6. Thechnakohl Liner Artistic Licence
7. Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
8. Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
9. Push the Edge Pigment
10. Brash and Bold Pigment


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2009)

hhmmm very tough... in no particular order...

239 brush
109 brush
129 brush
217 brush
delft paint pot
teal pigment
violet pigment
girl about town lipstick
lollipop loving lipstick
viva glam VI gloss


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Hmm, guess my must have would be my most used items


Saddle e/s 
Siss lipstick 
224 brush 
1n lipglass (recently discovered how much i love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Coppertone blush 
Black eyeliner (graphblack the black from the heatherette duo. Forgot the name) 
Groundwork paint pot 
Swiss Chocolate e/s 
Satin Taupe e/s 
Woodwinked e/s 
_

 

A few months later.  Things change
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NC44

Cork Liner
Underplay lipstick
Viva Glam V lipglass
Saddle eyeshadow
Groundwork Paint Pot
Graphblack liner (waiting on Feline re-release)
182 kabuki brush
129 blush brush
224 eye brush
242 eye brush
1n lipglass
Prism/Coppertone/Mountain High/Xrocks/Gingerly---pick one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is that more than 10? Oops


----------



## Lucas123 (Sep 28, 2009)

Painterly Paint Pot
Blacktrack fluidline
Stidio Fix NC40
Blot powder
Naked lunch e/s
Carbon e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
So Ceylon MSF
Beaux gloss
Club e/s


----------



## Girl about town (Sep 30, 2009)

ooooh hard one this!!

Angel lipstick
Pink Noveau lipstick
187 brush.
moon river mineralize blush
sharkskin shadestick
satin Taupe eyeshadow.
Russian red lipstick.
MSF Natural in medium.
shell ccb
239 brush


----------



## frostiana (Oct 1, 2009)

-soft brown e/s
-espresso e/s
-texture e/s
-embark e/s
-painterly paintpot
-select coverup concealer
-funtabulous dazzleglass
-ruby woo lipstick
-half n  half lipstick
-rubenesque paintpot


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 1, 2009)

1. naked pigment
2. blonde's gold pigment
3. 217 brush
4. 187 brush
5. 224 brush
6. hug me lipstick
7. bare canvas paint
8. so ceylon MSF
9. 109 brush
10. warmed MSF


----------



## Elusive21 (Oct 2, 2009)

1. 217 brush
2. 187 brush
3. fix +
4. mineralized skin finish (they're all so good!)
5. vanilla pigment
6. bare stude paint pot
7. wedge eyeshadow (for brows)
8. stars n rockets eyeshadow
9. blacktrack fluidline
10. creme d nude lipstick


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 2, 2009)

In no particular order:  (sorry have some LE items)

1) Cleanse Off Oil (HG)
2) Volcanic Ash Exfoliator (LE) 
3) Face and Body Foundation C2
4) Fix+
5) Acc./Sculpt powder (LE)
6) 187 brush
7) Brow Finisher in Wheat (discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
8) Warming Trend e/s (LE)
9) Lollipop Love'n l/s (LE)
10) Mineralized blush in Nuance (LE)


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 4, 2009)

*217 brush
*239 Brush
*209 brush
*109 brush
*studio fix fluid
*Fix+
*desert rose blush
*shroom eyeshadow
*Bamboom paint
*Cork eyeshadow


----------



## princesssparkle (Oct 8, 2009)

1.) CCB pearl
2.) 217 brush
3.) e/s twinks
4.) e/s buckwheat
5.) shadestick sharkskin
6.) 219 brush
7.) 239 brush
8.) l/s syrup
9.) e/s all that glitters
10.) 187 brush


----------



## M.R.evie (Oct 9, 2009)

1. Blacktrack or Dipdown Fluidline
2. Graphblack or Brownborder technakohl
3. Prep-N-Prime (lashes)
4. Zoomlash
5. Bronzer-Refined Golden
6. Blush-Eversun
7. Studio Fix Moisturizer spf 15
8. Belightful Beauty Powder
9. Notable Blush
10.  Boy/Girl Brow Set 

I will move mountains for these staples lol


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 9, 2009)

1.Fresh Brew l/s
2.Dark Blot Powder
3.Smolder e/l
4.188 brush
5.Wildly Lush l/g
6.Mystery e/s for brows
7.Ricepaper e/s highlight
8.Cork e/s for brows
9.129 brush
10.Studio stick concealer


----------



## karut (Oct 24, 2009)

- 217 brush
- Satin Taupe
- 188 and...
- 187, I love them both to death. Or something like that.
- Shale
- Vex
- Cheeky Bronze msf
- Nuance mineralize blush
- Girl About Town
- Funtabulous dazzleglass

This is how I feel today, the list will probably look totally different in a week or so. There just are so much mac!


----------



## EriksDarkAngel (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Tough choices!

1) Brave New Bronze l/s
2) A Rose Romance l/s
3) Refined msf
4) Petticoat msf
5) Your Ladyship piggy
6)Creme de Miel e/s
7) Rubenesque pp
8)#188 brush
9) Eurobeat d/g
10) Amorus d/g


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 12, 2010)

Kind of hard to do...

1.  Painterly paint pot
2.  239 brushes
3.  217 brushes
4.  Shroom eyeshadow
5.  Nice to be Nice lipglass
6.  Wipes
7.  MSF (I like all of mine equally)
8.  Indian Ink eyeshadow
9.  272 brush
10. Carbon eyeshadow


----------



## nids (May 11, 2010)

blacktrack fluidline
Amber lights e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Black Tied e/s
Twig l/s
Viva glam VI SE l/g
Love Nectar l/g
239 brush
217 brush
Soft & gentle MSF


----------

